# La ortografía: Errores y Horrores



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2009)

_Ermosa Hortografía_ era el título original para este post, pero no me lo permitió el servidor.


Leyendo por el foro me llamó la atención la enorme cantidad de errores de ortografía y gramaticales. La reflexión que sigue no busca ser agraviante ni denigratoria, sino simplemente descriptiva.

Estamos de acuerdo en que el lenguaje es uno de los elementos culturales más básicos y por lo tanto es infinitamente variable, pero no por eso podemos afirmar que sus reglas sean algo menor o despreciable.
Ni en el aspecto hablado ni en el escrito se pueden obviar ciertas normas básicas. Está más que claro que “baje” y “bajé” no son lo mismo. Al hablar esa diferencia se nota por la pronunciación, pero al escribir es otra la historia. 
“Hola baje el voltage por las dudas” no sería nada raro de leer en el foro. Más allá de que voltaje se escribe con J en castellano y con G en inglés, para saber si es una sugerencia o está haciendo una pregunta habrá que leer los demás mensajes para ponerse en autos y entender de qué habla ese en particular.
Un punto, una coma, unos signos de pregunta… No son nada que no hayamos visto en la escuela. Y hoy no hallamos en el foro. De “hayamos” a “hallamos” hay bastante diferencia, tanta como de “haber” a “hallar”.
Lo mismo pasa con los signos de puntuación y los acentos escritos
Un ejemplo simple de cómo cambia una oración con estas ignoradas “cositas”:
“Que estupido fui conteste lo que me preguntaba y lo perdono”
“¡Qué estúpido! Fui, contesté lo que me preguntaba… ¡Y lo perdono!”
“¡Que estúpido fui! ¡Contesté lo que me preguntaba y lo perdonó!”
“¿Qué, estúpido? Fui, contesté lo que me preguntaba y lo perdonó”
“¿Que estúpido fui? Conteste lo que me preguntaba y lo perdono.”
Y si alguien quiere seguir podrá encontrar varios significados más a la frase.
Pero los acentos, las comas y esas minucias no son importantes mientras el mensaje llegue. ¡Qué excusa tan mediocre y llena de ignorancia! ¿Acaso hay alguien que no haya entendido que el mensaje llega deformado si no se puntúa y acentúa correctamente?
Una pregunta se transforma en una orden, una ironía en un agravio y una verdad en una mentira. Quien escribe mal debe confiar inexorablemente en la buena voluntad de quien lee bien e interpreta mejor.

Párrafo aparte merecen las palabras netamente referidas a la electrónica. 
El ya mencionado voltage es herencia del inglés, error injustificable pero entendible en su origen, pero transistor se escribe con s, y en todos los idiomas es igual. ¿Quién puede defender el uso del “trancistor” en la electrónica?
Recistensia, homs, potencia… y la lista sigue. ¿Tanto escándalo por una letrita nada más? 
En un esquema todos pretendemos que si son 500 mili Volts, diga 500mV. Si dice 500V… Todos los que vean ese esquema, bien van a quemar el circuito, bien van a tener que revisar con cuatro, seis o más ojos todos los valores para detectar errores tan groseros como ese y se va a generar una gran desconfianza. Por una letrita nada más.

Esto de ninguna manera apunta a suprimir los modismos regionales. Los distintos países tiñen con su cultura el lenguaje. Como argentino sé que mi manera de hablar (partiendo del “vos” y terminando en el “b*lud*”) es muy distinta a la de un mexicano, peruano, colombiano, español… 
Es el respeto a las reglas básicas de la lengua el que hace que nos entendamos los che, los panas, los cuates y los tíos aun con nuestras diferencias idiomáticas, y que éstas se transformadorrmen simplemente en el hermoso color de los mensajes. Si perdemos esta base idiomática estamos empezando a edificar el Foro de Babel.



> Biejas, keridas y ermosas hortografia y gramatica, donde abran kedado. C las ecstrania…
> Hojala esto sirba de halgo.



Saludos


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 5, 2009)

muy bien redactado, si es un tema pendiente esto de la ortografia.

Aunque uno suele escribir apurado y despreocupado en esto de la web hay cosas que son lamentables.

algo que he notado varias veces es como reemplazan la Y por una ll donde no corresponde, pareceria que la Y fuese vulgar pero una LL sin embargo fuese de mas categoria, sin embargo cada letra va donde tiene que ir .

muy bueno tu post, solo comento lo de la LL , como curiosidad , no voy a criticar mucho por que yo tambien soy un pecador  ops:


----------



## gisandrz (Mar 5, 2009)

Completamente de acuerdo con san Cacho, no debemos olvidar que si bien es cierto casi todos los paises de latinoamerica, tienen distintas culturas, sin embargo el idioma castellano o español es uno solo, ya que es muy diferente los costumbrismos a que se cambien las letras de muchas palabras, por ejemplo, he visto que en muchas ocasiones se cambia la letra Q por la K, la J con G. Por eso, muy bueno tu aporte San Cacho y ojala lo tengamos muy en cuenta todos los foristas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2009)

Grande San_Cacho, al fin alguien habló sobre la "delincuencia ideomática" en el foro!

La verdad...hay cosas que son lamentables, y a mi modo de ver, esta forma de escribir, con grandes errores de ortografía y otras variantes particularmente asquerosas es una de las peores cosas que pueden haber, en particular, en un foro internacional como este donde la escritura correcta es una ventaja para entendernos en forma óptima.

Pido disculpas por el uso de la palabra *"asquerosa"* que escribí mas arriba, pero es que no encuentro otra forma de calificar algunos mensajes que he visto donde se utilizan indiscriminadamente barbaridades tales como:
*aser* por *hacer*, *ahi* por *hay* (esta es espantosa) y otras donde el uso de la *b*, la *v*, la *c *y la *s* harían revolverse en su tumba a Don Miguel de Cervantes.

Espero que este post tuyo les llegue a algunos, y que los mismos mejoren su forma de escribir, por que las cosas que he visto en este foro (y que no es el único en sufrirlas) con respecto a la escritura y la ortografía están atentando contra su propia existencia. Yo, particularmente, ya he desistido numerosas veces de contestar en hilos donde el escribir mal es la regla. El razonamiento es simple...si no saben ni siquiera escribir y no se preocupan en mejorar...para que voy a intentar aportarles algo, si es probable que hagan lo mismo con mi opinión.

Bueno...ya terminé la catarsis...me voy otro lado antes de que se me salga la ficha.

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2009)

ODIO LA ORTOGRAFIA... con toda el alma, la odio.

Fue un calvario durante el cole y encima soy bilingue/tri Catalán y castellano y english o algo así 

Pero creo que debe cuidarse el redactado, yo lo intento... con mas o menos fortuna.


Lo que me saca de quicio son las preguntas mal estructuradas, ¿realmente debemos contestar a un tipo que no se a tomado el tiempo en redactar sus dudas?

Aunque el foro es técnico deben cuidarse la formas, algunos estudiantes se convertiran en profesionales y como profesionales se debe cuidar la imagen, un buen diseño puede terminar en la basura por un mal redactado y eso es imperdonable.

Finalmente el Mozilla lleva corrector ortográfico bastante bueno.
Ademas os aconsejo el complemento gtranslate para leer en ingles, es un traductor de PÁRRAFOS basado en google, simplemente seleccionas la frase y boton derecho, rápido y eficaz.

Un saludo a todos los hispanohablantes del mundo y via lactea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> .....Un saludo a todos los hispanohablantes del mundo y vía láctea.


Como soy el único forista registrado de la vía láctea te agradezco y retribuyo los saludos amigo "Tío"

Respecto a la ortografía, soy lo que se puede describir como una "Bestia" idiomática, "S" y "C" incluso "Z" se me mezclan. Me encanta poner acentos donde NO van y para equilibrar NO ponerlos donde SI deberían ir.
Hasta soy capaz de intercambiar "J" con "G" o "Y" con "LL".

Signos de puntuación: con estos no tengo problemas, nos llevamos muy bien y los empleo asiduamente.

Afortunadamente a alguien se le ocurrió agregar al los formularios de entrada de texto del foro el "Corrector Ortográfico" que logra disimular bastante mis "Despistes" ortográficos

Una cosa que me pone de muy mal humor es cuando leo mensajes escritos en idioma *"SMS" *


----------



## Cacho (Mar 7, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> zan kacho, no coinsido con tu tema,
> los que partisipamo en el foro no somo lisensiados en letras,
> creo que este foro no es academico linguistico,
> en este foro participamos el comun de la gente,
> ...



No planteo que resuciten Borges y Cervantes para postear en el foro ni tampoco pretendo que un mensaje sobre una falla en un condensador sea una muestra acabada de pureza lingüística.
Lejos estoy de esperar que alguien se ocupe de aumentar la cantidad de palabras que conoce sólo para escribir en el foro.
Lo que digo, simple y llanamente, es que quien tenga trescientas, quinientas o varios miles de palabras en su vocabulario las use bien. Que arme frases de manera comprensible y que no se tome al lenguaje como un adorno de los números que van en el medio de las oraciones. Si alguien mide 13,8V y postea que midió 138V, o 1,38V es un atolondrado, por no decir algo peor.
Si se le da tanta importancia a la posición de una simple coma en un número, ¿cómo no dársela en la frase que da sentido a su aparición?.

A tu sarcástica afirmación "los que partisipamo en el foro no somo lisensiados en letras" contesto "¿Y qué?". 
No somos tampoco tantas otras cosas... 
No somos fabricantes de cables, pero hablamos de cómo usarlos. 
No somos eruditos en metalurgia, pero nos damos consejos sobre cómo construir un chasis metálico. 
No somos (en general) físicos, pero comentamos cuestiones físicas.
Y así sigue la lista de qué no somos.

Estoy absolutamente seguro de que coincidirás conmigo en que todos somos comunicadores en este foro y, claro, receptores. Para que exista comunicación es imprescindible que los mensajes mantengan la coherencia y un código común. A esto es a lo que apunto yo.
Si llega una carta en ruso a la puerta de un libanés, el árabe no entiende qué dice. Problema de código, que frecuentemente aparece en los mensajes.
El otro punto, la coherencia, implica que todas las ideas contenidas en el texto estén relacionadas de manera lógica, que no se contradigan a sí mismas, ni las unas a las otras.
Y esto es lo áspero en tu post. 
Al principio planteás que no hay por qué hacer énfasis en mejorar el lenguaje (sarcasmo de por medio), para dar paso a una estadística (estéril a mi juicio) sobre cantidades de palabras usadas por tal o cual, que parece ser de suma importancia...


			
				enca dijo:
			
		

> el tema creo que no pasa tanto por saber donde hay que poner el "hacento", etc, etc, etc, sino en la riqueza del lenguaje (etc, etc, etc,)


...para terminar diciendo que hay que centrarse en la riqueza del lenguaje, que por lo que se desprende de tus palabras, no incluye a la "hortografía" ni a la coherencia según se puede interpretar. Entonces... ¿En qué quedamos?



			
				enca dijo:
			
		

> ...y hacer un esfuerzo en comprendernos a quienes no disponemos de un lenguaje tan rico como el tuyo que supongo superan las 500 palabras.


Y esto último es lo que en lógica se llama "Argumentum ad Hominem" (palabritas difíciles en latín). Es una manera de argumentar en donde se ataca al que dice algo en vez de refutar sus dichos, y forma parte de las Falacias no Formales de Aatinencia. Si te fijás bien, no argumenta en contra de lo que dice mi post, sino que apela a generar algún tipo de antipatía hacia mí planteando sólo que domino más de 500 palabras, y a través de esa antipatía lograr que se ignoren mis argumentos y se acepten los tuyos como válidos.
Pero... Si manejo tantas palabras y vos tan pocas, ¿cómo hacés para leer lo que escribo? 
Más aun, si alguien estuviera por debajo de mi cantidad de palabras, ¿cómo hace para entender esto? 
Subo la apuesta: ¿Cuántas palabras de las que usé eran desconocidas para vos?

¿No será que la cantidad de palabras que alguien conozca no tiene nada que ver con esto que se discute?


Para terminar, insisto en lo mismo de antes: No interesa cuántas palabras use alguien, ni importa si redacta como Borges.
Lo único importante es usar bien los recursos que se tienen, sean pocos o sean muchos.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 7, 2009)

Pero qué ganas de discutir lo indiscutible!

Está perfecto y más que claro lo que intenta mostrar San_Cacho... una buena comunicación hace que todos entendamos mejor y la única manera de lograrlo es con una escritura lo más correcta posible. No sólo tenemos que tratar de disminuir los errores de ortografía sino también, tratar de evitar el formato "SMS" como lo llama Fogonazo...

Gente una correcta escritura es algo básico que debería tener en cuenta una persona y no sólo en un foro, sino en todos los ámbitos de la vida...

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2009)

En realidad no estamos hablando de ortografía, sino de redacción y comprensión , que España tiene el merito de tenerlo de los mas bajos de Europa.

Como se puede abarcar un proyecto si ni siquiera entendemos el enunciado?
Como se puede responder una pregunta encriptada con K,,ii y demás tonterías?
Debo perder mi tiempo en responder a alguien que no sea tomado la molestia explicarse correctamente?
Debo leer un ladrillo de texto sin puntos y comas o gritando furibundamente?
Es correcto exigir una redacción correcta y evitar malentendidos?
Debo permitir que se me corrija de forma poco educada? (A mi ni plim, si esta mal , esta mal)


Como podemos reconducir los malos habitos de la redaccion para el vien del foro y del nivel de los hispahablantes?

Para un tecnico no esta permitido:

-Redactar de forma confusa y desordenada
-El lenguaje utilizado en la redacción debe ser técnico y sobrio, pero como estamos donde estamos, entre amigos, podemos relajarnos un poquito siempre que no nos aparte del objetivo.
-Justificar todo el proceso, esquemas, formulas y todo lo necesario
-Las unidades de medida son obligatorias, una solución sin unidades es incorrecta y puntúa 0.

Yo sigo pensado que somos nosotros quieres debemos dar ejemplo, manteniendo un nivel alto.


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2009)

Muy buen post, creo que todos debemos tenerlo en cuenta.

Hubo un tiempo, no se si se acuerdan en que estaba muy "friki" con el tema de las faltas ortográficas, y llegué a una y solo una conclusión, cuando le dirígia un mensaje al usuario con extremas faltas ortográficas no me daba pelota, producto de esta desilución fui perdiendo las fuerzas para continuar corrigiendo.

Ahora, ultimamente estoy menos exigente conmigo mismo con respecto a los "horrores" ortográficos, pero igualmente cuando veo un "grasias" o "ola" o "coinsido", los ojos me explotan.

"grasias por leer ezte post aksjkasjkajs" Ohhh Diós   


Saludos

PD:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo soy el rey del párrafo subrayado en rojo

Colecciono hojas que reflejan el esfuerzo del profesor en tapar mi redacción y firmando con un enorme circulo rojo para imponer su autoria.

Sueño con palabras raras que esconden B y V mientras se me aparecen H invisibles y sonoros acentos.
Despierto  con un sentimiento de ahogamiento, me olvide poner el punto y final




Yo vengo de la filosofía de un colegio salesiano  privado (de curas progres de los 70's, poca/ninguna religion, mucha etica)
Durante mi formacion tecnica se nos obligaba a redactar de forma clara y precisa, con una cultura del trabajo bien hecho y al esfuerzo.

Por desgracia todo se perdió, entraron biólogos y universitarios para impartir asignaturas no técnicas y rápidamente se degradaron los valores y las formas.

Por eso creo que es necesario contestar de forma correcta, si nosotros no cuidamos los estudiantes que aparecen "como golondrinas" por nuestro foro, quien lo hara, nuestros políticos con sus políticas de educación.

Muchos estudiantes solo necesitan un golpecito para seguir adelante y superar las frustraciones del dia a dia.

Seguramente con nuestras respuestas no solucionaremos el problema a nadie, pero siempre queda un agradecimiento que a la larga se traduce en una necesidad a ayudar al prójimo.

Internet es la demostración de lo que digo, cientos de miles de paginas de personas que invierten su tiempo y conocimientos a cambio de nada.

(No como la $GAE y sus "autores")

Cuando abordamos la tarea de responder una cuestión debemos valorar:


-Que diablos nos esta pidiendo, si en 5 segundos no logramos desentrañar la pregunta, vamos mal.
-Si encima esta mal escrito y con K, mayúsculas y otras tonterías, seguramente se habrá ganado la tipica respuesta (Por favor vuelve a redactar su pregunta, no logro entender lo que nos pides).

Superado el primer escollo

-Es realista la pregunta.
-¿Según la escritura podemos adivinar su nivel técnico?
-Como les respondo, 
      con un simple link 
      o de forma educativa con un texto explicativo
-Se merece un pequeño esquema? esto implica mucho mas tiempo y por tanto solo lo hago cuando es un diseño trivial o muy sencillo.


No todo termina en la ortografía, es muy importante guiar y fomentar el esfuerzo.

Cualquier electrónico que realice circuitos electrónicos conocerá la frustración y al final la alegría de ver como  funciona su cacharro.
Otros solo se frustraran y no lograran superar esta situación por falta de teson, normalmente son mediocres en todo, en lo personal y en lo profesional.

Como siempre terminamos en una escala de grises, ni todo es blanco , ni todo es negro, todo depende, por suerte siempre podemos escoger lo que parece ser mejor y seguir el camino.


Aunque no es un texto técnico , técnicamente hablando es necesario.


----------



## POLI (Mar 9, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con San Cacho , por lo menos hay que hacer el intento de mejorar la ortografia.
 A mi personalmente me pone violento cuando encuentro escrito "saver" o "acer" , por mi parte y a modo de autocritica reconozco que no soy muy amigo de los acentos a  la hora de escribir largo y rapido , pero vamos a ver si con un poquito de voluntad se puede mejorar esto.
  Nunca se pusieron a pensar el porque del problema de la ortografía ?,  por que se manifiesta de manera tan grave en este foro ? En mi caso estoy cursando la carrera de Ingenieria y me he dado cuenta con el pasar de los años , que la falta de materias de caracter humanisticas y el exceso de calculos mas calculos , numeros , programación en lenguajes de idiomas diferentes me terminaron jugando en contra (no nos olvidemos de los SMS), tengo acualmente peor ortografia que cuando termine mi secundario , creo que la manera de contrarrestar esto es mediante el escribir a conciencia.

   Donde esta el problema?
                                               Bueno en lo personal me sucede que soy una persona que esta buscando simpre el porque de las cosas , busco lo racional , a mi modo de ver todo tiene un porque una causa un origen (creo que todos los que andamos por este foro somos asi), que tiene que ver esto? 
  el caso practico es que a la hora de preguntarme como se escribe cierta palabra busco dentro de la logica o lo racional y no encuentro respuestas mas que " Familia de Palabras " , esto sí nos ayuda , Como ? bueno a la hora de escribir un verbo pensamos en el y luego se deduce que este conjugado va con una ortografia similar .

   Pero sigo sin entender las letras al pedo como la "H" cuando no suena o la "V" y "B" larga o la "s" y la "c" cuando suenan iguales .
  Se que responden al origen de las palabras pero ....


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola en mi umilde opinion ,dire que la base de la electrónica son las matematicas,que mas da una pequeña falta de ortografia?........con esto no digo que sea excusa para una mala ortografia ,sino que (no es lo mas que importa en un foro de electronica) prefiero una respuesta de los colegas que sea buena y llena de faltas,a una mala pero con perfecta caligrafia...Ha por cierto yo suelo cometer muchas...salta a la vista, un saludo a todos y paz que la vida es cooooorta.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> ...que mas da una pequeña falta de ortografia?........con esto no digo que sea excusa para una mala ortografia ,sino que (no es lo mas que importa en un foro de electronica) prefiero una respuesta de los colegas que sea buena y llena de faltas,a una mala pero con perfecta caligrafia...



¿Y por qué no pedir una buena respuesta matemática y sin faltas de ortografía?
Tu proposición parte de la base de que es imposible que se den las dos cosas, y esa premisa es falsa.
Errores de ortografía, de cálculo y de lo que sea se comenten siempre; nadie es perfecto. Por alguna extraña razón, los matemáticos te califican de poco confiable, bruto, ignorante... y los ortográficos no.
Un mal cálculo es aceptable, se equivocó. Si se vuelve a equivocar en el mismo tipo de cálculos, se transformadorrma en un tonto que no sabe la teoría. Y si no le importara aprender, peor aun.
¿Por qué no pasa lo mismo con el lenguaje, que se usa tanto o más que la matemática?
Que lo errores existen es innegable. Pero se van transformadorrmando en norma en vez de ser la excepción.

Saludos

PS: Rash, muy buena la frase tuya (o de quien sea): "Escribir bien es difícil. No hacerlo mal, no lo es tanto".


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 9, 2009)

Si una persona escribe un mensaje, es porque quiere expresar algo y se supone que le interesa que sea interpretado correctamente por la mayoria de los lectores.  
Que esto pase, dependera de la claridad del mensaje y de las luces de los lectores. *Pero imagino que estaremos de acuerdo que lo correcto es que el mensaje se emita lo mas claramente posible, no que los lectores se maten para entenderlo*.


Cuando leemos de corrido un texto, nuestro cerebro va reconociendo las palabras por su 'forma', no interpretando caracter por caracter. Cuando al cerebro 'le falla' la forma inconcientemente baja la velocidad de 'escaneo' y la vista se centra mas en cada palabra.

Las faltas de ortografia entorpecen la lectura, porque al cerebro esa 'forma'  no le es familiar.  Lo mismo con el SMS.

Hay mas complicadores de lectura, pero que afectan al parrafo. Como la mala puntuacion, la falta de espacio entre parrafos y de acentos (como ven, yo  no pongo acentos y hago mal la puntuacion)... y no sigo con la lista. 



Cometer algunas de estas 'faltas' hace al texto incomprensible?  *Por supuesto que no*.
*El problema se da cuando son muchas, porque ya no se puede leer de corrido,  hay que estar parando y releyendo para descifrar que se quizo decir*.

Ante este trabajo extra, cada lector reaccionara como se le de la gana dependiendo de su paciencia.  Yo procedo a mandar a la con_ha de su madre al mensaje ni bien la cantidad de aberraciones me hace incomoda la lectura.  
Por que tengo que molestarme en tratar de leer algo que a su autor ni le importo escribirlo 'legible' ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 9, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Cometer algunas de estas 'faltas' hace al texto incomprensible?  *Por supuesto que no*.
> *El problema se da cuando son muchas, porque ya no se puede leer de corrido,  hay que estar parando y releyendo para descifrar que se quizo decir*.



Estoy muy de acuerdo con vos en lo que escribes y mas con la parte que cité!

Cuando lamentablemente se me hace una lectura fastidiosa dejo de leerla, porque me causa fatiga.

Les invito a la reflexión de "cuidar" mas lo que escriben, si bien es cierto que no somos "recibidos en letras" pero debemos conservar una escritura enriquecida. Por lo menos que no se cometa la famosa escritura SMS y pulir horrores.

Saludos cordiales!

PD: algo importante que noté es que traté de colocar unos ejemplos de palabras "mal escribidas" y el servidor (o como se llame) no me dejó!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 10, 2009)

Muy buena discusión!

Les planteo otra discusión: ¿Que podemos hacer para incentivar a los demás a esforzarse por escribir de manera correcta?




			
				yoangel dijo:
			
		

> ...Algo importante que noté es que traté de colocar unos ejemplos de palabras "mal escribidas" y el servidor (o como se llame) no me dejó!



Esa es una de las medidas implementadas para evitar comentarios muy al estilo myspace.com que atentan contra nuestro idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena discusión!
> 
> Les planteo otra discusión: ¿Que podemos hacer para incentivar a los demás a esforzarse por escribir de manera correcta?.


Que tal publicar un comentario "Estándar" algo como: _*"No se da curso a la consulta por las reiteradas y graves faltas ortográficas y/o lenguaje incomprensible"*_

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Andres Cuenca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando algo como la idea de Fogonazo mientras leía el mensaje de Andrés. Me sumo a la propuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

¿ Y que tal hacer algo extensivo a la falta de cortesía ?

Lo aclare un montón de veces, pero vamos nuevamente.
Si publico un comentario sobre algo se me puede contestar con algunas de estas frases o similares:
1) No me sirve de nada, no se para que te metes.
2) Eres un bruto, no es lo que busco.
3) No tiene nada que ver con lo que pregunte, pero gracias por la intención.
4) Gracias, es lo que estaba buscando.
Etc, Etc

Algunas pueden ser poco amables, pero son contestaciones al fin.
Lo que si me parece muy descortés es *NO responder NADA* o no comentar como se resolvió el tema.

Se me ocurre aplicar algún tipo de calificación sumando o restando puntos de acuerdo a la forma de comentar o no el resultado de las propuestas recibidas, esta misma calificación se podría aplicar a la forma de expresarse o mas bien a la intención de expresarse bien.

En caso de acumular excesiva puntuación negativa se podría penalizar de acuerdo al grado:
1) Apercibimiento
2) Ignorar o borrar comentario
3) Banear (Bloquear el acceso por unos días)
4) Dar de baja al forista
5) Quemarlo en la hoguera en medio de la plaza del pueblo, si el costo de la madera es demasiado alto, se podría fusilarlo solamente.
6) Todas las anteriores

Una de las opciones anteriores es irónica, cada uno decida cual.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 10, 2009)

Concuerdo contigo Fogonazo, estoy analizando la posibilidad de implementar un sistema de puntuación para los comentarios similar al que tienen en este foro:

http://able2know.org/tag/languages/

La escala de calificación y su consecuencia quedaría abierta a discusión.


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena discusión!
> 
> Les planteo otra discusión: ¿Que podemos hacer para incentivar a los demás a esforzarse por escribir de manera correcta?


Se podría implementar algún método de recompensa-castigo, si escribís bien no tenés castigo, caso contrario te cae un relámpago del cielo, simple y efectivo jaja (joda)


Podría ser algo así, que cada usuario tenga una especie de termómetro (como el contador de mensajes),  que se base en la cantidad de faltas ortográficas que tiene el post, si tiene mas de 5 te resta un punto (-1), si el mensaje tiene menos de 5 te suma un punto (+1), talvez si les “tocas” la dignidad a algunos usuarios, estos se pongan las pilas y comiencen a mejorar, creo que puede ser efectivo.
El problema que le veo es la implementación de la idea, para que lo haga el servidor sin apoyo humano.

Resumiendo un poco todo este lío se podría resumir si los post fueran escritos en Word y luego copiados al foro, pero el vaguísimo abunda.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurre aplicar algún tipo de calificación sumando o restando puntos de acuerdo a la forma de comentar o no el resultado de las propuestas recibidas, esta misma calificación se podría aplicar a la forma de expresarse o mas bien a la intención de expresarse bien.



Coincido.... aplicar un sistema de puntuacion en la que nosotros califiquemos la claridad de la pregunta.....


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola gente.

La idea tuya no es mala Chico, pero para eso es necesario crear algo como un jurado que califique todos los posts, y no es un tema menor.
Me inclino más por el sistema de Dano, quizá algo más simple como un "puntuador de agradecimientos". Si la respuesta que da alguien te resulta útil (si te lleva 45 minutos entender la redacción ya no es útil), se puntúa al que responde con un "gracias" (habrá que poner un botoncito por ahí) o como se lo quiera llamar, y se accede a eso al postear un mensaje de agradecimiento al estilo de lo que propone Fogo.
Si el que pregunta algo y recibe respuestas no puntúa, no recibe más respuestas. Simple.
Según veo, _en general_ el mal escritor no da respuestas, sino que hace preguntas. Al limitar la creación de temas en función de la cantidad de gracias (por poner un ejemplo, derecho a crear un tema por cada 10 "gracias"), se puede forzar al mal escritor a dar respuestas, y a esforzarse en la redacción para que aparezca un agradecimiento que le permita crear temas y hacer preguntas. Además se van a cuidar de no crear temas inútiles o repetidos, porque no tenrán derecho a crear todos los que quieran. No es perfecto ni mucho menos, pero es una herramienta para aumentar la participación.

Sé que los usuarios nuevos deberán empezar con cierto "handicap" para preguntar y que el sistema necesita un ajuste (seguramente bastante grande), pero la idea es esa.

Opiniones sobre esto son bien recibidas, y si son críticas, mejor.

Saludos


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 10, 2009)

hay cosas que la verdad , no se si es un tema de diferencia idiomatica o que :
pero parece que esta en un alto nivel universitario y choca, las puso todas juntas:
+
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=176534#176534

bueno todas laideas son buenas, antes de dar el mio quisiera comentarr que con unos compañeros *desidimos* *ase* poco *realisar* como proyecto de *¡gnobacion un braso*, estamos recolectando información y resien se esta aciendo el diseño mecanico, pero en lo personal yo que entro en la parte de el control electronico o por computadora he estado pensando ponerle sensores se que la mayoria de ustedes conos4e el CNY 70 un sensor reflexibo de poca distancia que usan para el segidor de linea, tiempo atras cuando conosi los amplificador operacionales realise una prueba para ber si con este sensor podia sensar colores diferentes, funciono no tan bien pero funciono pude difereciar algunos colores, ahora mi idea es crearle un buen sircuito para ber si podria alcansaba un rango mas alto de persepcion. 
tambien quisiera ideas de como realisar una mesa de ajedres para que el braso pueda jujar ajedres, esensial mente para que el braso pueda resibir la información de que fichas se estan mobiendo y de esta manera pueda responder, de esta forma podriamos jugar ya no con la computadora sino con el braso electromecanico. 
bueno es interesante el tema de los minusbalidos tambien estoy tratando de moner los sensores de ultrasonidos en unos anteojos y que de alguna manera cuando sense un obstaculo la información nos las aga yegar en forma de sonido o pequeñas corrientes elctricas en algun lugar del cuerpo para saber que hay algun obstaculo. 

bueno sera *asta* otra oportunidad. 

comence a poner en negritas pero me canse a la cuarta, vi que venia en cantidad......hasta al despedirse, y no cuento letras dobles o cambiadas por que es el apuro de los dedos....... queria  batir un record ?.

en verdad que da calambre, no se como alguien puede llegar lejos en una materia y esquivar tan graciosamente las demas .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2009)

Y las que no has marcado!
Aggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrggghhhhhhhh...puaj....vomitivo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente.
> 
> La idea tuya no es mala Chico, pero para eso es necesario crear algo como un jurado que califique todos los posts, y no es un tema menor.
> Me inclino más por el sistema de Dano, quizá algo más simple como un "puntuador de agradecimientos". Si la respuesta que da alguien te resulta útil (si te lleva 45 minutos entender la redacción ya no es útil), se puntúa al que responde con un "gracias" (habrá que poner un botoncito por ahí) o como se lo quiera llamar, y se accede a eso al postear un mensaje de agradecimiento al estilo de lo que propone Fogo.
> ...



Pero la idea no es limitar nada.... cualquiera tiene derecho a preguntar y que le contesten, la idea solo es dar una retroalimentacion a la persona que pregunta para que sepa que tan claras son sus preguntas y pueda ir mejorando su gramatica en base a eso

Lo digo por que a mi me sucede mucho... yo posteo muchas cosas pensando que son claras, pero despues conforme se va desarrollando el tema me doy cuenta que me entendieron justo lo contrario, y no es culpa de ellos... es culpa mia por no saberme explicar, pero solo con prueba y error puedo darme cuenta de esas situaciones


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2009)

Boxi, EZ y MNicolau

Es que no leyeron la firma antes de postear eso... Qué malos tipos que son...
Dice "*Perdon* por las faltas *ortgraficas*."

Yendo al cuerpo del mensaje, tiene 224 palabras (copy/paste al Word, que estoy loco pero no tanto) y 64 errores de ortografía y 29 gramaticales, si no se me escapó ninguno (esos sí fueron a mano).
Si en 224 palabras hay 93 errores, hay un decoroso promedio del 41,5% de efectividad. No está tan mal... Un error cada dos palabras y media. Pudo ser peor.

Edit
Ay, qué mal que ando... 41,5% son los errores, 58,5% de efectividad. 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> En ves de calificar la ortografia podrian calificar las respuestas...En cuanto a los premios  o castigos por lo que eh visto solo pone en evidencia las miserias humanas.
> Y estoy ancioso de verlos competir por un +1...


No es ese el fin... Es una de las contras y algo que se debería perfeccionar. Es que atacar el problema directamente, a mi parecer, no va a dar resultados. Es una idea nada más lo que tiré, y sé que necesita ajustes (y bastantes como ya dije).
No me parece que se le pueda tocar el orgullo (como decía alguien por acá) a muchos en lo que respecta a la ortografía o la gramática, pero no me opongo a que se intente. Y realmente querría estar equivocado y que funcionara de buenas a primeras.



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Pero la idea no es limitar nada.... cualquiera tiene derecho a preguntar y que le contesten, la idea solo es dar una retroalimentacion a la persona que pregunta para que sepa que tan claras son sus preguntas y pueda ir mejorando su gramatica en base a eso...


Y bueno, quien mal escribe, menos _temas nuevos_ puede crear. Con eso se logra que por un lado se mejore el nivel de escritura (o por lo menos que se intente, que ya es algo positivo), y por otro que no aparezcan temas nuevos con cosas como "No sé si habrá algo de esto en el foro, pero ¿Cómo se conecta un amplificador operacional?"
Si estás limitado en la cantidad de temas que podés _crear_, te vas a cuidar de no poner uno repetido que va a ir a parar a Moderación en pocos minutos. Buscás dónde se trata el tema, y si no hay nada, entonces sí publicás el tuyo. Si ya hay uno, te sumás al hilo que existe y ahí no tenés ninguna restricción.
No planteo limitar la cantidad de mensajes que alguien pueda postear, sino condicionar la creación de _nuevos temas_.
Condicionarla a que el creador sea alguien que participe en el foro, aunque sea posteando saludos, cosa que implica que lee lo que hay ya escrito (en mi idea inicial sólo sumaban los posts con algo útil), con eso se evita la creación de tema tras tema que van a parar a Moderación (hay varios de los mismos autores) simplemente por no saber de qué cosas ya se está hablando y no usar el buscador.
Por otro lado, la mejor manera (si no la única) de mejorar la ortografía y la redacción, es leyendo y escribiendo. Al "obligar" a alguien a participar hacés que lea aunque sea un poco y que escriba otro tanto. Eso ayuda con sus conocimientos de gramática y de paso, de electrónica (o al revés).

Por otro lado, en la mayoría de los casos a quien escribe mal no le importa tener mala ortografía o escribir de maneras incomprensibles, si no ya habría hecho el esfuerzo por cambiarlo. Si es capaz de entender la Ley de Ohm, es capaz de escribir "grasias" con C.

Sumando estas dos cosas y citando tus palabras, si el escribir bien te da algún beneficio, al dar la "retroalimentacion a la persona que pregunta para que sepa que tan claras son sus preguntas", estás ayudándola a obtenerlo. Si no lo beneficiara en nada, lo más probable es que tome la retroalimentación como un ataque y algo negativo. O que simplemente le importe un pepino lo que le decís.

Terminado mi punto con esto de la gramática, ¡qué grande Cantinflas!. Un genio.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yo no pienso cambiar, paso olímpicamente de las puntuaciones y dudo la eficacia de este sistema, no solo eso no creo que sea el lugar adecuado y no le veo nada positivo.

Algunos de ustedes olvidan que aqui entra quien quiere y quien le interesa, si sanciones simplemente te vas a otro lado. 
Aunque no nos importa perder "clientes" creo que no es camino.

Estamos haciendo lo que hacen los políticos , leyes, normas y sanciones que poco aportan y volvemos a equivocarnos, con quienes compartimos nuestros conocimientos son personas.

Creo que un simple mensaje a tiempo, advirtiendo de la ortografía o la sintaxis es mucho mas eficaz que cientos de leyes, normas y sanciones.
Normalmente se disculpan educadamente y se reconduce el post, con las sanciones siempre terminan con un cabreo del afectado que no llega a nada provechoso para ninguna parte.


Como siempre se olvida el "seny" o sentido común, sin tantas normas y tonterias varias.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 11, 2009)

tiopepe, no creo que al moderador se le de por "castigos" lo dudo mucho , incluso a la gente de aqui, en eso creo que todos opinamos como tu.
este hilo es como TODOS:
uno discute, comparte y tira ideas.
uno podra decir en un hilo que usa el 555 para todo y hablar de sus ventajas que quien no le guste no lo usara, cada quien hace lo que quiere, no hay manera de querer obligar a nadie en un foro.

solo marcamos , a quien le de un poco de verguenza y quiera mejorar lo hara.
si alguien es feliz comiendo con las manos o escribiendo como el post que puse en rojo alla el.

pero no me puedes negar que hay cosas y cosas.

creo que cualquiera que haya estudiado tiene un poco de motivacion por mejorar en la vida, si no le requiere mucho esfuerzo vestirse mejor lo hara, si no le requiere mucho esfuerzo andar por la vida limpio lo hara, si no le requiere un gran esfuerzo evitar ser desagradable y vivir confrontando lo hara.
lo mismo pasa con la escritura, creo que a la mayoria de los que estamos nos dara un poco de pesadez que nos marquen errores, pero sirve para corregirse.

yo prefiero que me lo marquen asi no lo arrastro toda la vida.

fijate que no critico falta de acentos , ni comas, ni puntos, ni dedos que se cruzan como se:
pueod vamso , pepee.

pero decir biba la electronica 
bamos a jugar
quiero ser livre
la yama que yama va a yorar por ai
almondigas con pure.

es lamentable, .

o al final ...para que entra uno aqui ?
entre otras cosas para aprender.

electronica ?
si. que la usas en tu taller.

escribir, lo usas hasta para hacer las compras , para anotar los mandados .
prefiero equivocarme en un circuito y no escribirle a mi hijo algo que hasta el se averguence (ze ?...dude y fui a la wiki ) .

nos burlamos , pero al final nos estamos ayudando, no hay que vivir pensando que uno esta queriendo mofarse o mojandole la oreja al otro.
es un hilo, entra quien quiere...........mejorar.

cual es la duda ?
si uno se deja estar , caada vez peor sera.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo no pienso cambiar, paso olímpicamente de las puntuaciones y dudo la eficacia de este sistema, no solo eso no creo que sea el lugar adecuado y no le veo nada positivo.
> 
> Algunos de ustedes olvidan que aqui entra quien quiere y quien le interesa, si sanciones simplemente te vas a otro lado.
> Aunque no nos importa perder "clientes" creo que no es camino.
> ...



Si bien me parecen correctos todas las propuestas, tiopepe123 te pido que leas un par de posts a partir de este link que te doy para que veas lo que sucede cuando solo haces *un simple mensaje a tiempo* como propones: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/175559/

Saludos!


----------



## luchovl2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola, yo estoy de acuerdo con Cacho. Es una cuestión práctica, si no escribís correctamente o no se entiende lo que querés decir o se presta a múltiples interpretaciones. 
Además te enseñan las reglas ortográficas en la primaria, así que no hace falta ser licenciado en nada.
Cuando tengo que escribir una palabra de la que no estoy seguro cómo se escribe la busco en el diccionario o en la página de la RAE, o busco sinónimos que sí sepa como se escriben.
Me temo que a la mayoría de la gente no le interesa escribir correctamente, no estoy seguro de por qué, hay mucha gente que no puede acceder a la educación.

Tengo una pregunta: la gente que le pone "s" al final de todos los verbos, como "vistes", "caminastes", etc., ¿se dan cuenta que lo dicen mal, o piensan que es así?

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, homios.
> 
> Una que de plano da pena ajena, es el "Wattaje" se lleva las palmas.




Si vamos al caso, entonces "Voltaje" "Amperaje" tampoco existen.. "Voltaje" habrá nacido después de leer en inglés "Voltage" y fue tomada como correcta (Incluso hay diccionarios que toman la palabra "Voltaje" como correcta y ya aparece en la Real Academia Española.. "Amperaje" es nacida por una adaptación de la anterior, cambiando la unidad de VOLT por AMPER, llegando a una fusión resultante como AMPERAJE, que también la incorporaron en la RAE.. Pero creo correcto (Aunque a mí también se me escape) decir tensión y corriente para referirme a esos parámetros.
Si se usara más seguido lo de "Wattaje" en poco tiempo también sería agregada a la RAE, y todos pueden decir que está bien dicho.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 18, 2010)

Interesante la discusión; sin embargo, lo que hoy se considera como "correcto" tal vez en 20 años ya no lo sea. Lo único que nos quedar por por velar es la calidad de la redacción ya que incide directamente en la comprensión de un mensaje.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 18, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Interesante la discusión; sin embargo, lo que hoy se considera como "correcto" tal vez en 20 años ya no lo sea. Lo único que nos quedar por por velar es la calidad de la redacción...


Argumento tan falazmente cierto como peligroso el tuyo.
En la misma línea de razonamiento, como los circuitos electrónicos serán (supoonemos) tremendamente distintos de acá a 20 años, no te molestes en hacerlos hoy, que total...
Como es probable que las normas de tránsito cambien en las próximas décadas, no se hace necesario cumplirlas hoy.
Como de todas formas el asesinado iba a morir más tarde o más temprano, se hace imposible juzgar al homicida.
Creo que con esos ejemplos queda al descubierto la falacia en el argumento.

Lo que hoy se considera como correcto hoy habrá de cumplirse hoy. Si dentro de 20 años, 20 meses o 20 minutos deja de serlo, habrá que dejar de hacerlo entonces, pero nunca antes "por las dudas" o "porque es probable que...".

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Ene 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Argumento tan falazmente cierto como peligroso el tuyo.
> En la misma línea de razonamiento, como los circuitos electrónicos serán (supoonemos) tremendamente distintos de acá a 20 años, no te molestes en hacerlos hoy, que total...
> Como es probable que las normas de tránsito cambien en las próximas décadas, no se hace necesario cumplirlas hoy.
> Como de todas formas el asesinado iba a morir más tarde o más temprano, se hace imposible juzgar al homicida.
> ...


Falso.

Asumes el lenguaje como algo estático e invariable; lo que está lejos de ser cierto. Cuando se asume una postura rígida con respecto al lenguaje lo único que logran es fallar en el intento por detener algo que siempre ha sido y será dinámico; obviamente ese dinamismo, hasta ahora, sobrepasaba los tiempos normales de los cuales somos testigos (evolución lenta del lenguaje); pero los tiempos han cambiado: ahora tenemos internet y la gente está más conectada que nunca, por lo mismo, interactúa como jamás se había visto. Esa interacción es la escencia del lenguaje...bueno, salvo para los que hablan solos.

Un amplificador podrá estar obsoleto en 20 años por la sencilla razón de que habrá un diseño nuevo; sin embargo, ese diseño obsoleto seguirá siendo el mismo y seguirá siendo necesario protegerlo contra la temperatura, contra las manos de hacha que pululan por doquier, etcétera.

Basta darle un vistazo desde un punto de vista diacrónico al lenguaje para darse cuenta cómo ha variado éste desde los tiempos de Cervantes hasta nuestros días. Por lo mismo, lo que antes era una aberracón, mañana perfectamente puede ser la norma y así hasta quién sabe cuándo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Asumes el lenguaje como algo estático e invariable...


No, lo asumo como algo más que muy dinámico. Lo que digo es que esa mutabilidad no justifica el ignorar ninguna regla actual, por más temporal que esto resulte.

Por ejemplo, el hecho de que quizá mañana la _c_ y la _q _serán reemplazadas por la_ k_ no hace que de ninguna manera se deba hacer el cambio hoy. 
Más aún y hablando de diacronismos lingüísticos, la moza esa tan _fermosa como non  vi en la frontera_, habla ya de una época.
El escribir como _quizá_ se escriba mañana... ¿No sería algo tan anacrónico hoy como lo es aquella vaquera que _non es deseosa de amar_?

El hecho de saber que algo será arcaico en algún momento ¿justifica el no respetarlo?

La temporalidad en la cultura (y en casi todos los demás terrenos) juega un papel importantísimo. No respetarla es algo que, a mi juicio, no lleva a buenas conclusiones.

Saludos

PS: Tanto citar al Marqués de Santillana (1398-1458) que me dieron ganas de poner el verso entero...

*La      moza de la finojosa*
                      I
Moza tan fermosa              
non vi en la frontera, 
como una _vaquera 
de la Finojosa.              _
              II
Faciendo la vía              
del Calatraveño 
a Santa María, 
vencido del sueño, 

por tierra fragosa               
perdí la carrera, 
do vi la _vaquera 
de la Finojosa. _ 
              III
En un verde prado               
de rosas e flores, 
guardando ganado 
con otros pastores, 

la vi tan graciosa 
que apenas creyera 
que fuese _vaquera               
de la Finojosa. 
_
IV
Non creo las rosas 
de la primavera               
sean tan fermosas 
nin de tal manera, 

fablando sin glosa,              
si antes supiera 
de aquella _vaquera 
de la Finojosa. _ 

V
Non tanto mirara 
su mucha beldat, 
porque me dejara               
en mi libertad;

mas dixe: «Donosa 
(por saber quién era),               
¿dónde es la _vaquera 
de la Finojosa?_...» 

VI
Bien como riendo,               
dixo: «Bien vengades; 
que ya bien entiendo 
lo que demandades:              

non es deseosa 
de amar, nin lo espera, 
aquessa _vaquera               
de la Finojosa.»_


----------



## jreyes (Ene 19, 2010)

Respeto puede ser; mas tratar de "imponer" porque sí, no le veo validez. Como hablante contemporáneo respeto absolutamente a aquellos que nacieron 70 u 80 años atrás y cuyo léxico puede ser evidentemente distinto en algunas circunstancias al usado actualmente; pero eso no implica que tenga que hacer el ejercicio obligatorio de tener que expresarme como ellos. Curiosamente el mismo lenguaje se encarga de implementar un canal de retroalimentación que toma la forma de pregunta:

jreyes: don Anacleto, el otro día fuimos con su nieta a un "carrete", lo pasamos "terrible bien".
don Anacleto: ...
don Anacleto:....¿Cómo es eso, mijo?
jreyes: Ah !...fuimos a una fiesta entre amigos y lo pasamos muy bien !
don Anacleto: Ahhh! me alegro !!. En mis tiempos también lo pasábamos bien. Aún me acuerdo de aquellos malones !
jreyes:...buscando en el interior de su cabeza el témino "malón" (después de algunos "jotes" y piscolas es medio complicado  )...oiga, don Anacleto,¿Qué es un malón?
don Anacleto: Una fiesta, pues mijo ! (y caga de la risa).

Entonces:
¿Es obligación expresarse tal como se hace quién sabe cuántos años atrás?: *No.*
¿Es obligación expresarse tal como "eventualmente" pueda hacerse en un tiempo más?: *Tampoco.*

Pues bien. ¿Cómo salimos de este enredo? Por dos caminos:

A) Preguntar en caso de un pregunta o consulta más enredada que pelea de pulpos: ¿Qué quieres decir?, ¿Podrías explicar con más claridad tus consultas?
B) Ignorar.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2010)

Pero ahora me estás planteando algo en lo que estamos de acuerdo y que es distinto a lo que planteabas hace un día por acá:


jreyes dijo:


> ...sin embargo, lo que hoy se considera como "correcto" tal vez en 20 años ya no lo sea. *Lo único que nos quedar por por velar es la calidad de la redacción *ya que incide directamente en la comprensión de un mensaje.



Una cosa es que existen cambios en el lenguaje y que hay que acomodarse a ellos porque son inevitables y otra es que como hay cambios en el lenguaje (y la escritura, claro), entonces no tiene sentido preocuparse por él, sino exclusivamente por la redacción.

Respetar la correcta redacción, de acuerdo. Respetar las normas del lenguaje que nos toca en tiempo, también. Y pedir las aclaraciones que hagan falta para entendernos en caso de que ese amplificador "bacán" (creo que se usa así) lo quiera armar un argentino, para el que el ampli sería un "caño".
De ahí a que el ampli sea _bakan_, _bkn _o un_ kño_... Hay una distancia importante.

De todas formas, un poco de "internacionalidad" siempre viene bien al escribir, pero eso es otro cantar.

Saludos


----------



## kiolko (Feb 4, 2010)

Escribir en lenguaje sms, mal redactado (hablando en plata, escribir deprisa y corriendo) bajo mi humilde opinión, no tiene nada que ver con el nivel de cultura.
Puesto que yo en momentos determinados,  uso lenguaje sms incluso redacto mal y
esto no significa que mi nivel cultural sea bajo, si no que demuestra la desatención, el descuido y desinterés que puse al escribir. Ya que considero que mi nivel de cultura es Medio-Alto, Soy Técnico superior en Desarrollo de Prototipos Electrónicos (Bueno estoy en proceso, eso si procedo de bachillerato) me encanta leer, y lo que es bastante importante, se redactar y escribir bien, pero uso lenguaje sms incluso a veces con demasiada frecuencia escribo a lo loco totalmente. Ya que nuestro objetivo cuando escribimos en la red es transmitir información y recibir otra a cambio, sin tener en cuenta el modo y la correcta utilización del mensaje, y esto es debido por así decirlo al anonimato
que nos da la red nos hace no tener en cuenta estas cosas que facilitarían la comunicación y la universalidad, que para eso están las normas del lenguaje.

No obstante no tenemos que olvidar que el Castellano al igual que las demás lenguas  actuales y cada una de ellas en su día, son o fueron lenguas Vivas, que evolucionan y cambian con sus hablantes día a día, y quien nos puede negar que el día de mañana el lenguaje sms desbancará al Castellano actual ¡¿Quien?!
 Si esto pasara ¿No Seria por desgracia/gracia culpa nuestra? ¿Acaso no somos nosotros quienes hemos creado el lenguaje sms? ¿No lo usamos?
Señores las lenguas evolucionan y solo nosotros somos los responsables hagamos que por lo menos la evolución de la lengua no desvirtué nuestro lenguaje, y que por simplificar el mensaje, creemos autenticas aberraciones. Prestemos atención a la simplificación del  mensaje  pero sin olvidar nuestra lengua en definitiva, nuestras raíces, nuestra cultura...

Esta en Nuestras Manos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 4, 2010)

Vamos... no hay nada que hable peor de una persona que leer un mensaje, un mail o cualquier cosa escrita y que contenga errores de ortografía, escritura "sms" y demás aberraciones que se comenten. Evolución del lenguaje? No sería involución del lenguaje?

No hay que querer justificar lo injustificable ni discutir lo indiscutible, el lenguaje es lo más básico de un ser humano.

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 11, 2010)

Respecto al POST anterior (para no citar de nuevo): Porque el esfuerzo tiene que hacerlo uno en comprender o adivinar lo que escribió otra persona, cuando justamente esa persona, no pone voluntad en aprender simples reglas ortográficas, o como dijo el colega *bb1*, en utilizar previamente un procesador de texto con corrector ortográfico.

Hay palabras que también me confunden, sobre todo con los signos… el tema está en utilizar “comas”, “párrafos”, “puntos”, para que el texto sea comprensible.

*PD*: Escriban en WORD u OpenOffice Writer, utilicen el corrector ortográfico y luego copien y peguen si tienen mucha dificultad con las palabras. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> Porque el esfuerzo tiene que hacerlo uno en comprender o adivinar lo que escribió otra persona, cuando justamente esa persona, *no pone voluntad en aprender simples reglas ortográficas*, o como dijo el colega *bb1*, *en utilizar previamente un procesador de texto con corrector ortográfico.*



Esa es una buena solución para los que son tan extremadamente desastrosos para hablar y escribir, pero tiene un serio problema:

Están tan acostumbrados a ser burros escribiendo, que si escriben algo en forma correcta (asistidos por un procesador de textos), después no van a entender que fué lo que quisieron preguntar.... 

*PD:* Si el que escribió el post que referiste en verdad solo maneja 300 palabras, lo mejor es que no participe del foro, por que ni siquiera va a entender cuando le pregunten el nombre y mucho menos va a poder contestar.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

¿Alguien me llamaba?






Siguiendo con el tema, la idea de EZavalla no es nueva ni es él el único que esquiva responder a posts escritos desastrosamente. Por desgracia la mayoría no hace lo mismo (esta calificación es una opinión personal, antes de que algún alma "sencivle" salte a retrucar).

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2010)

bien, se me paso la tilde.

Solo como anotación: ESTE = 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 4

De todas maneras, es mejor evitar que lleguemos a esto: 



> REFORMAS ORTOGRÁFICAS DEL AÑO 2004
> (Daniel Samper Pizano)
> 
> La Real Academia de la Lengua dará a conocer próximamente la reforma Modelo 2004 de la ortografía española que tiene como objetivo unificar el español como lengua universal de los hispanoparlantes.
> ...


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 19, 2010)

Muy bueno el tema, es importante escribir correctamente, muchas veces no se entiende lo que dicen en el foro, por la cantidad de errores. Debo confesar que yo soy un desastre con la ortografía, pero gracias a cacho u otros moderadores estoy mejorando bastante, siempre que cometo un error lo corrigen y me aclaran abajo que escriba mejor, y sinceramente no me molesta, es mas ya estoy perdiendo la maldita costumbre de cambiar “q” por “que” o la “k” por la “c”
Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

Jejeje, yo dejé de escribir con faltas de ortografía gracias a una maestra de lengua que cada vez que tenía una falta te la hacía escribir 40 veces, más una oración, más su sígnificado. Y si tenías varias veces esa palabra mal escrita te lo hacía escribir por tantas veces la hayas escrito mal (por ej., escribí "cabar" en lugar de "cavar" 3 veces, así que a escrbir 120 veces la palabra "cavar". Y si la escribía 119 veces ella se daba cuenta, no sé cómo hacía. Y en la oración me dieron ganas de poner: "anda a cavar", pero cambiando la "V" por una "G").


----------



## malesi (May 8, 2010)

Si me permite Cacho
Pongo una explicación del punto 8 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-cosas-mal-foro-36333/)
Eso si respetando Cómo hacer las cosas mal en el foro.

■Por tratarse de un tema acerca del cual nuestra rigurosa formación que en el uso de la lengua española nos permite apreciar en profundidad, les envío un reciente texto de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, donde se expone la próxima evolución de nuestro maravilloso idioma.
"dios NOS PIYE confesado".

■En vista de la evolución del castellano en los últimos años, debido a las aportaciones realizadas por los jóvenes, la Real Academia de la Lengua dará a conocer, la reforma modelo 2011 de la ortografía española, que tiene como objetivo unificar el español como lengua universal de los hispanohablantes.

■Será una enmienda paulatina, que entrará en vigor poco a poco, para evitar confusiones. La reforma hará más simple el castellano, pondrá fin a los problemas de otros países y hará que nos entendamos de manera universal quienes hablamos esta noble lengua.

■La reforma se introducirá en las siguientes etapas anuales:

Supresión de las diferencias entre c, q y k. Komo despegue del plan, todo sonido parecido al de la k será asumido por esta letra. En adelante pues, se eskribirá:
kasa, keso, Kijote…

■Se simplifikará el sonido de la c y z para igualarnos a nuestros hermanos hispanoamericanos ke convierten todas estas letras en un úniko fonema "s" Kon lo kual sobrarán la c y la z:
"El sapato de Sesilia es asul".
Desapareserá la doble c y será reemplasada por la x:
"Tuve un axidente en la Avenida Oxidental".
Grasias a esta modifikasión, los españoles no tendrán desventajas ortográfikas frente a otros pueblos, por su estraña pronunsiasión de siertas letras.

■Asimismo, se funden la b kon la v; ya ke no existe diferensia alguna entre el sonido de la b y la v. Por lo kual, a partir del segundo año, desapareserá la v. Y beremos kómo bastará kon la b para ke bibamos felises y kontentos.

■Pasa lo mismo kon la elle y la y. Todo se eskribirá kon y:
"Yébeme de paseo a Sebiya, señor Biyar"
Esta integrasión probokará agradesimiento general de kienes hablan kasteyano, desde Balensia hasta Bolibia.

La hache, kuya presensia es fantasma, kedará suprimida por kompleto:
Así, ablaremos de abas o alkool. No tendremos ke pensar kómo se eskribe sanaoria y se akabarán esas komplikadas y umiyantes distinsiones entre "echo" y "hecho". Ya no abrá ke desperdisiar más oras de estudio en semejante kuestión ke nos tenía artos.

■A partir del terser año de esta implantasión, y para mayor konsistensia, todo sonido de erre se eskribirá kon doble r:
"Rroberto me rregaló una rradio".

■Para ebitar otros problemas ortográfikos, se fusionan la g y la j, para ke así, jitano se eskriba komo jirafa y jeranio komo jefe. Aora todo ba kon jota:
"El jeneral jestionó la jerensia".
No ay duda de ke esta sensiya modifikasión ará ke ablemos y eskribamos todos kon más rregularidad y más rrápido rritmo.

■Orrible kalamidad del kasteyano, en jeneral, son las tildes o asentos.
Esta sankadiya kotidiana jenerará una axión desisiba en la rreforma; aremos komo el inglés, ke a triunfado universalmente sin tildes. Kedaran ellas kanseladas desde el kuarto año, y abran de ser el sentido komun y la intelijensia kayejera los ke digan a ke se rrefiere kada bokablo. Berbigrasia:
"Komo komo komo komo!"

■Las konsonantes st, ps o pt juntas kedaran komo simples t o s, kon el fin de aprosimarnos lo masimo posible a la pronunsiasion iberoamerikana.
Kon el kambio anterior diremos ke etas propuetas okasionales etan detinadas a mejorar ete etado konfuso de la lengua.

■Tambien seran proibidas siertas konsonantes finales ke inkomodan y poko ayudan al siudadano.
Asi, se dira: "¿ke ora es en tu relo?", "As un ueko en la pare" y "La mita de los aorros son de agusti".
Entre eyas, se suprimiran las eses de los plurales, de manera ke diremos "la mujere" o "lo ombre".
Despues yegara la eliminasion de la d del partisipio pasao y kanselasion de lo artikulo. El uso a impueto ke no se diga ya "bailado" sino "bailao", no "erbido" sino "erbio" y no "benido" sino "benio".
Kabibajo asetaremo eta kotumbre bulgar, ya ke el pueblo yano manda, al fin y al kabo.

■Dede el kinto año kedaran suprimia esa de interbokalika ke la jente no pronunsia.
Adema y konsiderando ke el latin no tenia artikulo y nosotro no debemo imbentar kosa ke nuetro padre latin rrechasaba, kateyano karesera de artikulo.
Sera poko enrredao en prinsipio y ablaremo komo fubolita yugolabo, pero depue todo etranjero beran ke tarea de aprender nuebo idioma resultan ma fasile.
Profesore terminaran benerando akademiko ke an desidio aser rreforma klabe para ke sere umano ke bibimo en nasione ispanoablante gosemo berdaderamente del idioma de "Serbante y Kebedo."

Eso si:
Nunka asetaremo ke potensia etranjera token kabeyo de letra eñe. Eñe rrepresenta balore ma elebado de tradision ispanika y primero kaeremo mueto ante ke asetar bejasione a simbolo ke a sio korason bibifikante de istoria kastisa epañola unibersa.


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2010)

Hola.

Todo lo comentado por Malesi es una propuesta de la real academía de la lengua de España, que no ha sido aceptada por la academias de la lengua de los otro países.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Stemma (Jun 17, 2010)

Es un idioma muy específico (si se puede poner un adjetivo así).
El Castellano tiene para cada cosa una palabra, para cada expresión, etc...
En el primer post vi una serie de enunciados con comas, interrogaciones, exclamaciones y otras cosas que cambiaban el significado. El tema es muy simple con las faltas de ortografía y errores gramaticales, todo se reduce a una frase que escucho mucho "Bueno, pero yo me entiendo/me entendí/" o explicando las primeras dos palabras quieren lograr que se entienda todo.

Uno no pide acentos, ni agregarle el "UE" a la "Q" (ej.: "q me vuelvo loco"), ni siquiera diferenciar coma de punto y coma, punto seguido o punto aparte.
A ver: si uno me escribe _"hola... la cosa es asi... yo queria saber como se hace para limpiar las cuerdas de la guitarra... estan muy sucias... escuche que hirviendo vinagre... despues le echas las cuerdas y quedan como limpias... es verdad?"_ el otro que viene y lo lee toma los puntos suspensivos como un respiro y más o menos se entiende, por no decir que se entiende bastante.
Yo pongo comas hasta en los SMS. Este es un idioma complejo, y por lo menos, hay que saber poner una coma para entrar a un foro, porque mientras mejor te expresás, mejor te entienden; si mejor te entienden, mejor te ayudan; si mejor te entienden, mejor los ayudás

-¿Vas a seguir estudiando?
-No voy a dormir.

-¿Vas a seguir estudiando?
-No, voy a dormir.

PD: ustedes porque nunca entraron a un foro de 13 a 21 años de un juego. Se caen de c**o.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2010)

Talvéz deje pasar por alto algún acento, pero sin animos de sonar como un adulto mayor, en mis tiempos la escritura la ensañaban a reglasos =( y bueno, "gracias" a eso muy poco uso el lenguaje recortado de SMS o Chats.

Y una anecdota curiosa fue en secundaria, el profesor de castellano luego de mandar a hacer un ensayo y que fuera mecanografiado, me dijo una expresion bastante desagradable y lo cito: Este trabajo se lo hicieron sus padres, porque usted *no puede saber* escribir sin cometer errores ortográficos :enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2010)

Pero el punto central no son los errores, sino las fallas voluntarias.
Equivocarse y poner una letra en lugar de otra, saltarse algún signo o cualquier cosa así, no es nada terrible. Equivocarse a propósito es otro cantar.

"Q" en lugar de "que" no es un error, sino una costumbre como meterse los dedos en la nariz o eructar diciendo las vocales. Así como (en general) nadie hace estas últimas cosas en público, o lo hace con un público específico, es esperable que tampoco aparezcan los "errores voluntarios" en la escritura cuando se escribe en público.

"Propio de todo hombre es el errar. Pero de nadie, sino del necio,  el mantenerse en el error."
Juan Luis Vives


Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Me encanta que se traten estos temas en un foro técnico. Porque no sólo se trata de soldar componentes y calcular resistencias. También somos personas, y nos relacionamos con personas. Y necesitamos un código común para poder entendernos. Si cada uno varía el idioma (y no hablo de las variaciones entre un hispano-hablante de Colombia y otro de España) llega un punto en el que el mensaje se pierde por los errores, no sólo de ortografía, o gramaticales, sino de CONCEPTO.

Me molesta mucho cuando la gente dice: "por hay" (por ahí) o haiga (haya), y también cuando usan frases como "si yo tendría plata, haría una casa" (Si yo tuviera/tuviese plata, haría una casa) etc, etc.
Pero más me molesta cuando se lo escribe. Porque de última, no escuchamos la diferencia entre "haya" y "halla" pero escrito SÍ. Y ahí es cuando entra en juego lo que digo de CONCEPTO. Una palabra deviene de un verbo (haber) y la otra de (hallar). Y como estos casos, infinidad de errores que no tengo en mente en este momento, pero que son aberraciones atroces a nuestro idioma.

Saludos,
Agucasta.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 2, 2010)

Bueno, bueno. NOS llegó tarea 

Así mismo, resulta que estoy leyendo las Normas ortográficas para los símbolos según el Sistema Internacional de Unidades (o Medidas) y la Wikipedia, a continuación:

Los símbolos de las unidades son entidades matemáticas y no abreviaturas, por lo que se deben escribir siempre tal cual están definidos (p. ej., «m» para metro y «A» para ampere o amperio) y acompañando al correspondiente valor numérico. Al dar magnitudes, deben usarse preferentemente los símbolos y no los nombres (p. ej., «50 kHz» mejor que «50 kilohertz» o «50 kilohercios») y los símbolos no deben pluralizarse. El valor numérico y el símbolo de las unidades deben ir separados por un espacio (por ejemplo: "50 m" es correcto; "50m" es incorrecto).

Los símbolos de las unidades SI se expresan con minúsculas; sin embargo, si dichos símbolos corresponden a unidades derivadas de nombres propios, su letra inicial es mayúscula (W, de Watt, V, de Volta, Wb, de Weber, Ω (omega mayúscula), de Ohm, etc.). La única excepción es el litro, cuyo símbolo se puede escribir L para evitar confusiones con el número 1.

Asimismo los submúltiplos y los múltiplos hasta kilo (k) inclusive, también se escriben con minúscula; desde mega, se escriben con mayúscula. Se han de escribir en letra redonda (y no en _bastardillas_) independientemente del resto del texto. Por ejemplo: MIDE 20 km DE LONGITUD. Esto permite diferenciarlos de las variables.

Los símbolos no cambian aunque su valor no sea la unidad, es decir, no debe añadirse una s. Tampoco se debe poner un punto (.) a continuación de un símbolo, a menos que sea el que sintácticamente corresponde al final de una frase. Por lo tanto, es incorrecto escribir, por ejemplo, el símbolo de kilogramos como Kg (con mayúscula), kgs (pluralizado) o kg. (con el punto). La única manera correcta de escribirlo es «kg». Esto se debe a que se quiere evitar que haya malas interpretaciones: «Kg», podría entenderse como kelvin•gramo, ya que «K» es el símbolo de la unidad de temperatura kelvin. Por otra parte, ésta última se escribe sin el símbolo de grados «°», pues su nombre correcto no es «grado Kelvin» °K, sino sólo kelvin (K).

El símbolo de segundos es «s» (en minúscula y sin punto posterior) y no seg ni tampoco segs. Los amperios no deben abreviarse Amps., ya que su símbolo es A (con mayúscula y sin punto). El metro se simboliza con m (no Mt, ni mts.).


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2010)

yo tenia entendido algo un poco diferente con respecto a las mayusculas y minusculas...
es decir

kilogramo es Kg porque???...

porque hay una tabla que es..

G->Giga
M->Mega
K->Kilo
m->mili
n->nano
u->micro 
y etc etc...

asi que si yo digo microgramo seria ug si digo gigagramo seria Gg o
micro ampere seria uA, kiloAmpere seria KA...


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 2, 2010)

@*lubeck* lo que tenias entendido esta mal, te lo dice nada menos que el *SI*:
kg = kilogramo
Kg = Kelvin por gramo
Kgs = Kelvin por gramo por segundo
kgs = kilogramo por segundo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2010)

Cierto: k=Quilo K=Kelvin, no confundir.
Micro es la letra griega mu minúscula "μ" pero como suele ser conflictivo ponerla se emplea la "u"


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> ok... anotada la excepción (imagino que será solo esa???)


Fuente de toda cosa referida al tema: http://www.bipm.org/

Referido al SI: http://www.bipm.org/en/si/

Si ahí dice algo, es ley 
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2010)

pss:
ya lo confirme...

el prefijo de mil es "k" minuscula...

pongo aqui el link de los prefijos...para completar...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefijos_del_Sistema_Internacional


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 3, 2010)

Claro: Entre las caritas que aparezca el Ω y el µ, eso era algo que ya teníamos en la plataforma anterior.
Yo modifiqué mi teclado en WinXP para tener el Ω en AltGr-z y el el µ en AltGr-m. MSKeyLayoutCreator.exe

En Ubuntu es fácil modificar el teclado.
En Opera también se puede modificar.
¿Y en Firefox?

Es mas fácil solicitar esos plugins en la Wiki que tenemos:
ASCIIsvg: Translating ASCII math notation to SVG graphics
En el foro no tiene mucho sentido, porque lo haces una vez, lo posteas una vez y nadie puede modificarlo. Para eso lo haces en tu casa y lo posteas como imagen. Alternativamente en otro sitio y posteas acá la imagen...


----------



## Nepper (Dic 7, 2010)

hhaaaa!!!
mis hojos no paran de llorar sangre!!!

<EN SERIO>
Yo pienso que se están olvidando de lo importante del lenguaje... "la correcta comunicación"
Lo malo que tiene el ingles, pero a su vez es su punto fuerte, es la "simplicidad del idioma"... tenemos 3 tiempos, no usan ascento, no usan la ñ, una sola palabra, puede significar 24 cosas dependiendo del contexto.
Pero esto es lo que hace fuerte al español, al ruso y al japones (y otros idiomas). La complejidad en el idioma permite transmitir información más detallada, no es solo cuestion de "hacerlo cómodo para el extranjero"...

La matemática es un lenguaje, y si no fuera así de compleja, no podría transmitir la información que posee...

Si yo, en ves de decir
 [LATEX]  \int\limits_{A}^{B}  f(x) \, dx[/LATEX]

digo siempre
 [LATEX] \sum_{i=A}^B  f(x_i)[/LATEX]

Podemos decir que una integral es una sumatoria infinita... pero ¿por que se procede a escribir y llamar distinto?
por el simple hecho que expresan conceptos dintistos aunque la base sea la misma...

Noten que a travez de la evolución, el idioma era tan complejo cómo la inteligencia humana, en los inicios, solo unos sonidos significaban ciertas necesidades, al crecer las sociedades, el idioma se volvió más complejo hasta el punto de hoy...
Ahora, si quieren "simplificar el idioma", es porque la inteligencia humana no puede asimilar tal dificultad...
</EN SERIO>

la ch y la ll ¿fueron letras? para mi siempre fué la l por un lado y la c y la h por e otro, yo nunca les vi el sentido de definirlas como una sola... (anque en el colegio los diccionarios la tenían, a mi nunca me gustaron)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2010)

Soy Locutor Nacional (ISER) y parte de la formación que tengo incluye el estudio de la lengua. No tanto como para saber de dónde viene la bendita _W_, pero si le sumamos un poco de cariño por leer sobre lingüística... Y no te saques los bigotes, que quizá se te pierdan y tardan en crecer 

------

@Nepper, la cuestión con el alemán es que tenía una gramática más que interesante y nuevecita por aquellos días. Lutero, el mismo que inicióel luteranismo, es el que definió las reglas del idioma alemán allá por la primera mitad del S.XVI (el luteranismo es de poco antes de 1520, así que por esos años habrá sido) para traducir la biblia. Hasta entonces el alemán era oral y no tenía escritura.
Para eso se basó mucho en el latín, hijo del griego, y el griego mismo (en la parte gramatical) y por eso aparecen declinaciones y demás yerbas en esa lengua; y hasta una "Beta" que representa un sonido _SS_. Era (es) una gramática muy completa, compleja y bien armada.

La _W_ aparece de unir dos _V_, para hacer un sonido más fuerte, un sonido similar al que tiene en alemán. El inglés tomó mucho del alemán (del alemán más antiguo, casi del padre del alemán) para armarse como lengua y otro poco de algunas invasiones (no me acuerdo de todas, pero los normandos y los vikingos les dieron cosas). En inglés, la _W_ pasó a sonar a _U_ (como pasó en español), por más que su origen fuera de una _V_ fuerte (o una _V_ bien marcada) como en alemán.

Para cuando se incorpora la _W_ al español, el inglés casi podemos decir que "estaba en pañales" y la lengua elegante era el francés, así que no había motivos para intentar compatibilizarnos con esos... Mejor con la lengua que tiene una gramática buena, bonita y novedosa, similar a la latina, que dio origen a nuestro idioma. "Queda más fino, ¿vistes?".

En fin, se tomó (en el alfabeto de los romanos no había _W_) para ponerle un grafema al sonido que no teníamos (la _V_ esa alemana que suena con las _W_), pero se fue aggiornando hasta lo que es hoy.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

*! Por lo menos ¡ Escribí bien el título ¡*

Creo que todos los que participan de este Foro se han dado cuenta que es un Foro técnico.

Presupongo que siendo técnicos, o técnicos amateur, futuros técnico, futuros ingenieros, hobistas, Etc, los usuarios que participan NO se dedican a la literatura.

Pero me pregunto: ¿ No tiene amor propio u Orgullo ?

Que aparezcan faltas de ortografía no es algo que me inquiete o ni me deje sin dormir, yo mismo sería un total desastre escribiendo si no fuera por el correcto ortográfico por el "Paso" todo lo que escribo. 

Pero, que escriban con faltas de ortografía u omisiones el título de los post que abren ya es el colmo :enfadado:

Esta es una pequeña lista de los títulos que estoy viendo:

...Discon con .....
...de creaci'on...... (Aquí tuvieron la intención de poner el acento, pero la orden al dedo llegó antes de tiempo)
soldado pistola ........ (Este me inquieta, "! Gente armada en el Foro ¡")
.... Deve Que Se ........
....un ainterfaz sencilla.....
.....un Covertidor de.... 
....en bsic pro.....
......Transsistores......

¿ Tanto trabajo cuesta poner cuidado en, por lo menos el título del post ?

Y otra cosa, las *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)* dicen:

*01)* No escribir *todo* en Mayúsculas.......

Pero *NO* dice "*No emplear ninguna* mayúsculas".
El mismo texto con las letras mayúsculas en el lugar correcto, provoca en el eventual lector "Agrado" hacia lo que se está leyendo, denota que quién lo escribió puso esmero en hacerlo, además de mantener cautivada la atención hacia lo que se lee.
Mismo efecto que producen los espaciados, los signos de puntuación, Etc.

*Moraleja:*
_" Si quieres que se te preste atención hacia lo que escribiste, comienza poniendo cuidado en escribirlo."_ 

Fogonazo, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo discípulo de Confucio


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, para mi la ortografía es cuestión cultural y sabemos que la cultura se afirma en la escuela (concepto amplio de la palabra). La ortografía es tambén cuestión de costumbre, base de la cultura. Es la costumbre la que forja la cultura. Si el modo de hacer no se endereza.... pues, crece torcido. En la actualidad la Escuela se ha hecho la de la "vista gorda" y solo cumple horarios y fecha de firmar nómina (Sin ofender, claro. Porque no es la totalidad del cuerpo de educadores, pero si una gran mayoría). 

En mis épocas de estudiante, hasta en álgebra nos calificaban ortografía. Hé ahí la clave.

Una correcta ortografía es índice de buena educación y, por lo tanto, de respeto a los semejantes.

Por absurdo que parezca, yo he perdido la costumbre de escribir correctamente. Síntoma claro de dominación cultural. Los jóvenes de hoy, por rebeldía (pienso yo) hacen caso omiso de la ortografía y por tanto de las buenas costumbres idiomáticas.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 24, 2011)

Algo que sostengo desde hace tiempo ya es que si alguien escribe un programa para un PIC de US$2, lo hace cuidando cada carcter, cada punto, espacio y coma, apegándose lo mejor posible a las normas del lenguaje de programación que use.
Después lo pasa por un simulador, por un corrector, detectores de errores, lo vuelve a mirar, le da dos leídas más y finalmente lo envía al microcontrolador.

Si al postear en el foro ese tipo "vomita" letras, hace gárgaras con las leyes gramaticales y se sienta a empollar el diccionario... Entonces para ese tipo todos y cada uno de los lectores de su mensaje vale (¿mucho?) menos que un miserable pedacito de silicio de US$2. En buena estima nos tienen, que hemos pasado a valer (y muchas veces, a importar) menos que un mugroso chip.

Y se enojan si no les contestás, vieras vos...

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Buena esa, mi estimado Cacho. Siempre he sostenido, y dejé constancia de ello, que la mala ortografía es un irrespeto al lector. y lo vuelvo a repetir, una y mil veces.

*"Una correcta ortografía es índice de buena educación y, por lo tanto, de respeto a los semejantes."*

Un saludo a quienes opinan como yo, en este caso.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 24, 2011)

Vaya, ahora el lenguaje humano es equivalente al de una máquina; como si ésta te fuese a preguntar: ¿Qué quiso hacer, estimado?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 24, 2011)

Precisamente ese es el punto, Jreyes.

Si es necesario preguntar "¿Qué quiso hacer, estimado?", entonces estvo mal formulada la pregunta. Si la actitud es "Lo escribo así nomás y que me pregunten qué quise decir", entonces estás despreciando al lector.

El lenguaje humano escrito es mucho más flexible que el de una máquina y por eso hay que saber usarlo y esforzarse aún más para evitar malos entendidos. Exigir de parte del lector una atención extra, concentración y tiempo de lectura, relectura, interpretación y demás, implica estar disponiendo de su tiempo como si tuvieras alguna autoridad sobre él. Una actitud así muestra desprecio (menosprecio al menos) hacia la otra parte.

De eso se trata el asunto...

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Ene 24, 2011)

Arteayudas: Lo que sucede es que el lenguaje máquina es unívoco, el lenguaje humano no lo es. Cuando alguien programa un pic no contextualiza, simplemente entrega una instrucción y ésta debe ser precisa (es una sola); si la instrucción es errónea el programa simplemente no hará lo que pides. 

Por otro lado: Asumir que la evolución del lenguaje es "buena o mala" es un poco arriesgado ya que uno podría inferir que antes el lenguaje era peor y que ahora es peor aún a lo que será en el futuro. Basado en esto uno podría inferir que la literatura clásica del castellano es una simple basura...lo que ciertamente puede no serlo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 25, 2011)

jreyes dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado, uno no puede vivir amarrado a reglas ortográficas ya que éstas han variado en el transcurso del tiempo; así como también han variado algunas las palabras (forma) y sus significados (aunque es más lento). Pretender la defensa de la invariabilidad de algo tremendamente dinámico es, por decir lo menos, iluso.


Sos el único que menciona la invariabilidad del idioma, así que supongo que estás discutiendo con vos mismo. Más todavía, releé el primer post nomás y verás que mi posición dista de esa que me atribuís.

Si suponés que yo dije algo como que el lenguaje es o debe ser invariable, estás tremendamente equivocado y me gustaría saber dónde está esa mención mía.
Por otro lado, es poco feliz el no respetar las normas vigentes hoy sólo porque en un futuro cambiarán. Equivale a matar a alguien y declararse inocente porque se iba a morir de cualquier forma (nadie es inmortal).

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Rescato una frase de Tiopepe123 de hace como dos años que me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza, y eso que no he cumplido una semana activo en los foros:  

*"Como podemos reconducir los malos habitos de la redaccion para el vien del foro y del nivel de los hispahablantes?"*

Da grima ver como el lenguaje se va deteriorando y distorsionando a medida que pasan los años. Valdría la pena que todos, pero absolutamente todos nos pronunciáramos en este tema de la Ortografía y sentáramos una posición personal al respecto. Pero en el transcurso de este final de enero. No tanto por el bien de forosdeelectronica.com, sino por el bien de la cultura hispanohablante.

Darle más largas al asunto sería absurdo, a más de inconveniente. Disculparán mi actitud, pero en tres días he encontrado cantidad de situaciones en las cuales he tenido que leer y releer contextos para poder medio entender lo que algunos tratan de expresar, y eso que me considero buen lector.

Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.

PD. Gustoso presento ante ustedes este enlace.

http://cvilchezn.blogspot.com/2010/02/la-ortografia-de-hoy-en-dia.html


----------



## Uro (Feb 2, 2011)

No es tan importante como hacerse entender. Recuerda que hay palabras que significan cosas muy distintas si se escriben con una letra o con otra. Por ejemplo, Una cosa es *Cazar* y otra *Casar*; una cosa es *Abrazo *y otra *Abraso*, y así por el estilo. Es ahí donde se debe tener cuidado, sobre todo cuando lo escrito será leido por miles de personas que se tomarán una buena o mala impresión sobre tí.

Saludos.


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 18, 2011)

Hace algun tiempo llegue a Chile despues de haber estado 2 años y medio en España, la verdad es que yo no escribo muy bien, pero intento hacerlo. En españa conocí a personas que decian que algunas palabras usadas por mi no existian, tambien algunas que pertecen al castellano antiguo. Estas personas utilizaban las reglas hispanas para decir cosas en ingles, lo que resulta bastante gracioso. En Chile la mayoria de las personas decimos palabras que estan mal utilizadas y mal pronunciadas, que posteriormente se llevan a la escritura popular. Al igual que muchas personas tengo faltas de otrografia que no van a cambiar por que para desgracia mia bienen de aquellos años en que aprendi a leer y a escribir. soy de aquellas personas que consume literatura, pero no puedo dejar de sentir dudas al escribir ciertas palabras y se repite la misma pregunta de siempre, ¿ es con c o con s ?, ¿ sera con v o con b ?, entre otras. la idea seria algun día poder rescatar palabras antiguas que se estan perdiendo, y olvidarnos de el lenguaje que se utiliza para enviar mensajes de texto en telefonia movil que pueden llegar a ser ilegibles. Como leí en respuestas anteriores me parece que la evolución del lenguaje no es tal, sin no mas bien una involución.

 El comentario de la experiencia en españa en sin el fin de ofender, solo es a modo de ejemplo.

 Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Mar 31, 2011)

Releído gran parte del post, me permito plagiar algo que encontré por ahí en la red. Si alguien me acusa de plagio, que sea! Pero por el bien del idioma........Lo que transcribo a continuación no es de mi autoría, pero como sigamos así, no me extrañaría que dentro de poco tengamos esta triste realidad.

"En vista de la evolución del castellano en los últimos años y debido a las aportaciones realizadas por los jóvenes, la Real Academia de la Lengua dará a conocer la reforma de la ortografía española, que tiene como objetivo unificar el español como lengua universal de los hispanohablantes.

Será una enmienda paulatina, que entrará en vigor poco a poco, para evitar confusiones.

La reforma hará más simple el castellano, pondrá fin a los problemas de otros países y hará que nos entendamos de manera universal quienes hablamos esta noble lengua.

La reforma se introducirá en las siguientes etapas anuales:

Supresión de las diferencias entre c, q y k.

Como inicio del plan, durante el primer año, todo sonido parecido al de la k será asumido por esta letra.

En adelante pues, se escribirá:

kasa, keso, Kijote…

Se simplifikará el sonido de la c y z para igualarnos a nuestros hermanos hispanoamericanos ke convierten todas estas letras en un úniko fonema “s” Kon lo kual sobrarán la c y la z:

“El sapato de Sesilia es asul”

Desapareserá la doble c y será reemplasada por la x:

“Tuve un axidente en la Avenida Oxidental”

Grasias a esta modifikasión, los españoles no tendrán desventajas ortográfikas frente a otros pueblos, por la estraña pronunsiasión de siertas letras.

Asimismo, se fusiona la b kon la v; ya ke no existe gran diferensia entre el sonido de la b y la v.

Por lo kual, a partir del segundo año, desapareserá la v.

Y beremos kómo bastará kon la b para ke bibamos felises y kontentos.

Pasa lo mismo kon la elle y la y.  Todo se eskribirá kon y:

“Yébeme de paseo a Sebiya, señor Biyar”.

Esta integrasión probokará agradesimiento general de kienes hablan kasteyano, desde Balensia hasta Bolibia.

La hache, kuya presensia es fantasma, kedará suprimida por kompleto:

Así, ablaremos de abas o alkool.  No tendremos ke pensar kómo se eskribe sanaoria y se akabarán esas komplikadas y umiyantes distinsiones entre “echo” y “hecho”.

Ya no abrá ke desperdisiar más oras de estudio en semejante kuestión ke nos tenía artos.

A partir del terser año de esta implantasión, y para mayor konsistensia, todo sonido de erre se eskribirá kon doble r:

“Rroberto me rregaló una rradio“.

Para ebitar otros problemas ortográfikos, se fusionan la g y la j, para ke así, jitano se eskriba komo jirafa y jeranio komo jefe.  Aora todo ba kon jota:

“El jeneral jestionó la jerensia”.

No ay duda de ke esta sensiya modifikasión ará ke ablemos y eskribamos todos kon más rregularidad y más rrápido rritmo.

Orrible kalamidad del kasteyano, en jeneral, son las tildes o asentos.

Esta sankadiya kotidiana jenerará una axión desisiba en la rreforma; aremos komo el inglés, ke a triunfado unibersalmente sin tildes.  Kedaran kanseladas desde el kuarto año, y abra de ser el sentido komun y la intelijensia kayejera los ke digan a ke se rrefiere kada bokablo.  Berbigrasia:

“Komo komo, komo”

Las konsonantes st, ps o pt juntas kedaran komo simples t o s, kon el fin de aprosimarnos lo masimo posible a la pronunsiasion iberoamerikana.

Kon el kambio anterior diremos ke etas propuetas okasionales etan detinadas a mejorar ete etado konfuso de la lengua.

Tambien seran proibidas siertas konsonantes finales ke inkomodan y poko ayudan al siudadano.

Asi, se dira: “¿ke ora es en tu relo?”

“As un ueko en la pare”

“La mita de los aorro so de agusti”

Se suprimira las eses de los plurales, de manera ke diremos:

“La mujere” o “lo ombre”

Despue yegara la eliminasio de la d del partisipio pasao y la kanselasio de lo artikulo.

El uso a impueto ke no se diga ya bailado sino “bailao”.

Erbido sino “erbio”.

“Benio” en luga de benido.

Kabisbajo asetaremo eta kotumbre bulga, ya ke el pueblo asi lo manda, al fi y al kabo.

Dede el kinto año kedara suprimia esa interbokalika ke la jente no pronunsia.

Adema y konsiderando ke el lati no tenia artikulo y nosotro no debemo imbenta kosa ke el lati rrechasaba:

“kateyano karesera de artikulo”.

Sera algo enrredao en prinsipio y ablaremo komo fubolita yugoslabo, pero depue todo etranjero bera ke tarea de aprende nuebo idioma resulta ma fasi.

Profesore terminara benerando akademikos ke a desidio ase rreforma klabe para ke sere umano ke bibimo en nasione ispanoablante, gosemo berdaderamente del idioma de “Serbante y Kebedo”.

Eso si:

Nunka asetaremo ke potensia etranjera alguna toke letra eñe.

Eñe rrepresenta balo ma elebao de tradisio ispanika.

Y primero kaeremo muerto, ante ke aseta bejasione a simbolo ke a sio koraso bibifikante de istoria kastisa epañola unibersa.

Imaginemos si esto realmente llegara a implantarse…

No permitamos la degradación de nuestro idioma.

Utilicemos los acentos.

Evitemos utilizar las letras “k” o “z” incorrectamente.

Usemos la letra “h” donde corresponda.

Apliquemos las reglas ortográficas.

*¡Salvemos el idioma español!*

http://thegate-web.com/?p=259


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2011)

En este caso estamos frente a algo MUY nuevo.
Desde siempre la cultura fue cambiando (y seguirá cambiando), arrastra al habla y después esos cambios en el idioma hablado se reflejan en el escrito. Así ha sido siempre.

Cuando Hispania se vio libre del dominio romano, el latín fue la lengua que se quedó. Con el tiempo y los cambios culturales fue mutando y dio origen a la mayoría de las lenguas que se hablaron en la península (la castellana es la que nos llegó a nuestros días) y así siguió el cambio que por fin se reflejó en lo escrito.
Del latín al castellano antiguo y de ese al moderno, pasando por montones de cambios en las reglas de escritura, la gramática, lo hablado y demás. Siempre acompañando (siguiendo en realidad) a un cambio cultural.

_[Opinión/Análisis personal on]_
En este caso pasa al revés. El cambio es escrito y lleva a un cambio oral y cultural después.
Los SMS y el chat son dos fuentes de cambio lingüístico como no ha habido antes, pero acarrean con ellos un cambio cultural (a mi juicio) nefasto, de desprecio hacia todo lo que "ya existió" y sólo vale lo que se conoció ayer, lo inmediato.

Más aún, una ventana de chat o un SMS dura lo que se tarda en leerlo o cerrarlo. Lo escrito ya no se piensa como algo duradero y los tiempos se reducen a días, quizá semanas. Un cuatrimestre en la universidad es casi una eternidad.
El tiempo se medía con un almanaque, hoy se mide con el segundero. Eso lleva a que no haya una mínima idea de lo que puede perdurar algo.
Se pierde la noción del tiempo. El "ya" manda y todo ha de durar lo que el "ya".

Claro que con esas bases, nada tiene que ver con nada que haya pasado (adiós a la capacidad de relacionar conceptos/ideas/temas), todo es novedoso y autónomo: Los problemas surgen espontáneamente y las soluciones pasan a ser, entonces, mágicas.
La chatura temporal y cultural se va viendo cada vez más, junto con esas cuestiones mágicas en que todo se soluciona sin más.
Esa misma chatura cultural lleva a no reconocer diferencias entre uno y los demás. "Si otro lo sabe, entonces yo también, o al menos lo puedo aprender sin ningún problema".
_[Opinión/Análisis personal off]_

Y vaya si estas cosas se ven por el foro (y en la calle, que ni te cuento)...

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (May 3, 2011)

Si, si, si, amigo Cacho. Qué le vamos a hacer.... Estamos mandados a recoger. Somos el rezago de lo mejor que ha dado la cultura. Ahora sólo queda reunirnos en el asilo anacrónico de la enciclopedia y ver cómo la nueva bestia apocalíptica nos arranca la lengua y engrandece sus dedos.

Saludo de regreso.


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Si, si, si, amigo Cacho. Qué le vamos a hacer.... Estamos mandados a recoger. Somos el rezago de lo mejor que ha dado la cultura. Ahora sólo queda reunirnos en el asilo anacrónico de la enciclopedia y ver cómo la nueva bestia apocalíptica nos arranca la lengua y engrandece sus dedos.


Laaaaaaaaaaa... ¿No será mucho? 
Yo mejor me dedico a cultivar mi tierra, como Pangloss (ya en el final) le recomienda a Cándido.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

En muchos foros, sitios web, e incluso telediarios cometen muchas faltas de ortografía como por ejemplo (radioactividad en vez de radiactividad)  y no es de extrañarse 

Un saludito


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2011)

Pablo martin dijo:


> ...como por ejemplo (radioactividad en vez de radiactividad)...


Ambas son correctas, aunque _radiactividad_ es la más moderna de las dos y por eso preferida por algunos 

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=radioactividad

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 8, 2011)

No tuvieron tiempo de editar.
En la capital argentina hablan con tonada porteña, el noticiero porteño llega hasta acá, 1000 Km al norte sin tonada, es entendible que los conductores del noticiero hablen español neutro, pero las notas en la calle a transeúntes al azar, es muy raro que a nadie se le escape la tonada porteña; por lo que entiendo que todas las notas están dobladas o con un posprocesado de audio.
Otros programas se ve que no tienen esa tecnología: Directamente subtitulan.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 25, 2011)

Google favorece a las páginas con buena ortografía


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 9, 2012)

Saludos compañeros 

Yo soy de los que *trata* o por lo menos *intenta* escribir correctamente, no por eso digo que estoy libre de errores ortograficos ...  creo que una coma (,) o un acento (´) se pueden tolerar, pero hay cada caso...  bueno ...    aqui les dejó un *copy paste* que encontre por ahí, tal vez ya lo han visto, ejemplifica los errores(horrores) ortograficos.


*Estimado LECTOR,

           Aprenda que: "Haber" es un verbo, 
           "A ver" es mirar, "haver" no existe. 
           "Hay" es haber, "Ahí" es un lugar,
           "Ay" es una exclamación y "ahy" no existe.
           "Haya" es haber, "Halla" es encontrar, 
           "Allá" es un lugar y "Haiga" no existe. 
           "Iba" es de ir, "IVA" es un impuesto e "Hiba" no existe. 
           "Vaya" es de ir, "Valla" es una cerca y "Baya" es un fruto.*

Bueno, eso es todo.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 10, 2012)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> por otra parte, yo me considero un desastre para escribir jajaja


Pero eso lo puedes ir remediando progresivamente, hasta que un día escribes mejor que el promedio. 



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Pareciera que la gente es pel****, y escribe así de mal *pero NO por que no sabe*, escribe así porque todo le chupa un h***o...


Te va a dar una cosa 



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> A modo de ejemplo, este grupo lo creé yo en Facebook un día que estaba aburrido, y saben cuántos miembros tiene? Solo 9.  Eso da la pauta de que a nadie le interesa escribir como corresponde...


Es que cabe destacar que tú grupo es cerrado. Quizás no llama la atención, por lo menos mía. Y le falta una imagen que lo identifique. Por otra parte, existen grupos similares: 

A pesar de que también es cerrado, tiene 78 usuarios: http://www.facebook.com/groups/5487923629/

Este con solo dar "me gusta", tiene más de 400 mil: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Odio-que-no-sepan-la-diferencia-entre-HAY-AY-y-AHI/45435154674

Yo trato de escribir lo mejor que puedo, hago mi mejor esfuerzo. Claro, no soy perfecto, igual a veces cometo errores. Siempre me ayuda el corrector ortográfico del navegador web y Google con alguna palabra que no sé cómo se escribe o el uso de sinónimos. También disfruto leyendo un texto cuando está bien escrito. 

Con respecto al tema inicial, puede ser que el dedo le haya dado una mala jugada y apretó la «v» en vez de «b», pues estan juntas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: ahorita precisamente le estoy redactando un mensaje a una posible novia, y mas bonito se lee cuando las pausas están exactamente (por el uso de las comas) y no hay presencia de errores ortográficos


----------



## asherar (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola:

Siempre se dijo que uno va reforzando el aprendizaje de las reglas ortográficas a medida que lee. 
Eso presupone que lo que uno lee está bien escrito. 
Hace un tiempo, un premio nobel de literatura latinoamericano (no recuerdo quién) dijo que 
no importaban tanto las reglas ortorgáficas como el contenido, o algo así se hizo circular por 
los medios en los años '80 al '90. (*)
En parte yo estoy de acuerdo con que las reglas no son lo más importante, pero de ahí a 
ignorarlas por completo ya es irse al otro extremo. 
Además, si la lectura no es un hábito que se fomente, lo que queda para leer son los diarios 
y revistas, que tampoco son el mejor ejemplo de corrección ortográfica. 
En fin, es todo un tema, y se va realimentando, pero una cosa es aflojar un poco la cincha, 
y otra montar en pelo. 
El problema es que se empieza jugando a ser rebelde, y se termina escribiendo así: 





Me alegra ver que haya gente joven que se preocupa por la forma de expresarse. 
En un área de conocimiento técnico como la electrónica, la precisión en la expresión 
es fundamental. 
En lo que pueda colaborar, cuenten conmigo.

Saludos

(*): Por la fecha debe ser G. G. Márquez, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## djwash (Feb 10, 2012)

Pero no es lo mismo, ni tiene el mismo impacto, leer un texto mal escrito en internet es molesto, leer un texto mal escrito en mano es desagradable.

Si escriben mal en internet (chat, redes, etc) si miras de la forma que escriben, seguramente les daria pereza escribir tantas iiiiiiiooooo seguidas, hay diferentes errores y horrores como lo dice el titulo, yo como empreador no toleraria ninguna de las dos, menos la de internet ya que como dices esta esa cosa del corrector, que dicho sea de paso no uso como veras...

Son varias cosas a tener en cuenta, asi no tenga errores ortograficos, un texto sin coma es complicado de leer.

Es diferente, tienen impactos diferentes en el lector, tambien hay que ver la edad del que intenta escribir, en muchos casos es como decis Tavo, les chup& uno de esos, en otros casos no, si no tiene el nivel de educacion necesario para escribir bien, es posible que el problena no sea la escuela, sino los padres, hablando de jovenes claro.

Es un tema muy extenso, ya que el problema es escribir mal, pero depende de quien...


----------



## el indio (Feb 11, 2012)

Claro, pero siempre me resulto dificil de digerir que teneia que poner mas atencion al escribir que al leer, y estar haciendo un continuo ejercicio de ver si es aguda, esdrujula o no se cuanto y si ademas no se trata de alguna execpcion a una regla o como dice tavo si esta entre signos de admiracion o interrogacion, me resulta muy en extremo molesto, sumo a esto que cuando leo no veo como esta escrito, conclucion escribo de la misma forma, y ademas no se me ocurriria pedirle a alguien que escriba con todas la normas, si al leerlas ni me entero, ahora bien de ahi a escribir ,balbulas, kasa, sokalo y algunas conjugaciones verbales, sin interpretacion posible, eso si se pasa de rosca.


----------



## asherar (Feb 11, 2012)

¿ Uds. conocen el juego del teléfono descompuesto ?
Si cada uno que transmite el mensaje se permite (justificadamente) 1/1000 de errores de tipeo, 
al cabo de 1000 interlocutores el mensaje es 100% incomprensible.

Dejémonos de jorobar, una vez que se aprenden las reglas ortográficas uno ya no piensa al 
usarlas. Escribe en forma automática. Es como andar en bicicleta o como manejar un auto.

El estado te obliga a ir a la escuela y te enseñan *gratis* a leer y escribir. 
No digo que haya que ser infalible, pero hay que ser más que tonto para encapricharse en 
no aprender justo eso, que lo vas a necesitar a lo largo de toda la vida. 
Mejor aprovechar el tiempo y los recursos del estado, y guardar la rebeldía para otras cosas. 

Y yaaaaaa me hicieron calentar !!!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 12, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo de los acentos es bastante importante, aunque dependiendo el grado de necesidad del mismo y de *cómo* esté formulada la oración se puede prescindir...
> 
> Si prestan atención yo acentué el "cómo" en la oración de arriba porque ese "cómo" sin acento suena totalmente distinto y nos dice algo que no es coherente...pero cualquier tontuelo que hable español hubiese entendido igual la oración.


Ese acento ahí no es correcto, en ese caso el "como" va sin acento, porque esa palabra lleva acento sólo cuando está en una oración interrogativa/admirativa.

For example: ¿C*ó*mo has pasado el día hoy? C*o*mo el traste.

Ahí se ve claramente donde va y donde no va el tilde.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ese acento ahí no es correcto, en ese caso el "como" va sin acento, porque...


Va con acento ahí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=c%F3mo (3)

De paso recomiendo ese diccionario (el Panhispánico de Dudas) para consulta. Está muy bueno y sobre todo porque se centra en este tipo de cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2012)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> A mi también me desespera el "haaa" tuyo!!!


¿Y los "¡¡¡" dónde están?


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> ...te causa bronca... te das cuenta?


¿Y el "¿" dónde está?


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Ok, ahora si.


Ese "si" lleva acento, no es una conjunción en este caso, sino un adverbio.

Si se hila suficientemente finito, todo está mal escrito en algún punto. El dedito limpio no existe, no tiene sentido buscarlo ni afirmar tenerlo.
Como sea, una cosa son los errores (de los que poco se puede decir... simplemente son errores) y otra son las costumbres. Escribir algo mal (o escribir mal directamente) por una equivocación o por no saber hacerlo es una cosa, escribir mal adrede (el "q", la omnipresente "k" y demás ejemplos) es otra totalmente distinta.

Errores tenemos (y tendremos) todos y son precisamente eso: Errores, tan viejos e ineludibles como el mundo y no hablo sólo de la ortografía. Ya cuando se pasa de categoría y llegamos a "esto lo pongo/hago así (mal) porque se me antoja", entramos en picada y eso es lo preocupante.

Saludos
(Antes de que alguien diga nada, esto de acá arriba es una opinión y las comillas no se usan así, lo sé, pero las itálicas no me resultan claras para marcar sólo una letra o dos).


----------



## Tavo (Feb 14, 2012)

Y ahí tenía que saltar él, *Teo Cacho*. 

Buáh... si vamos a hilar finito... es cierto, nos vamos todos de mambo, pero estaría bueno que entre nosotros definamos "finito", es decir:

Yo considero una falta mucho más grabe escribir "haaa" que "nose" todo junto. De última, el espacio entre el "no" y el "se" te lo pudiste haber comido, pero no hay justificación para un "haaa" así limpito...

El dedo nunca lo vamos a tener limpio, es cierto, pero por lo menos fijémonos que al momento de señalar no tengamos colgando algunas heces y estén volando moscas alrededor...  ¿Se entiende?

A lo que voy, no miremos el dedo con lupa, pero al menos cerciorémonos de tenerlo lo suficientemente "limpio" para acusar.

En mi caso, no califico como "grave" una falta de signos de admiración iniciales (¡¡¡, ¿¿¿, etc) porque eso ya es costumbre, y no mía, de todos, o por lo menos un 90% de la gente que escribe, porque rara vez he visto una pregunta iniciada con un "¿" o una exclamación iniciada con un "¡"...
Si vamos a "hilar finito", hay gente que escribe los signos de admiración *!!al revés¡¡* y nadie dice nada ni corrige. Ooooooigaaaa, como decís vos, Cacho.

Me parece correcto respetar una ortografía *medianamente decente*, y estoy de acuerdo contigo en eso de las "q" o "k", que no dicen nada y sí que se van de mambo...
Con "medianamente decente" quiero decir, ser consciente de cómo escribimos en el mismo momento en que lo hacemos (es decir en tiempo real), y tratar de no cometer HORRORES sino más bien errores, que muchos los tenemos y los vamos a seguir teniendo, como decías.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 14, 2012)

Tan solo por agregar un enfoque diferente al problema, digamos que cuando uno intenta comunicarse 
hay además cuestiones que resulta difícil expresar solo con letras. 
A veces decimos hablando: cheeeeeeeeeeee, o vaaaaaamos; y eso no se escribe así, pero son 
licencias poéticas que uno agrega al idioma escrito, creatividad que ayuda a que se comprenda el 
sentido que a veces se pierde en el lenguaje de sólo texto. 
Ahí ya no se trata de si escribimos siguiendo reglas, se trata de poder transmitir lo que realmente se 
desea, casi como si uno estuviera hablando frente a frente. 
Otro ejemplo: eso de que al escribir con mayúsculas es como si estuvieras gritando. Eso no es del idioma, sino una convención de internet. ¿ habría que abandonarla también (como a la *k* del chat) ?

PD: De más está decir que al hablar la ortografía no se nota, ... pero eso es AL HABLAR !!!.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 14, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> PD: De más está decir que al hablar la ortografía no se nota, ... pero eso es AL HABLAR !!!.



No te creas Alejandro, hay veces que la gente es MUY bruta y sí que se nota al hablar... pero esos son casos extremos. Por ejemplo, "Hoy llevé a bañar a los perro." Y no es que no hayan pronunciado la "s" al final, es que hablan así y también lo escriben así... 

Lo que muchas veces he escuchado, que realmente me causa mucha molestia, es que digan, por ejemplo, "Sentí frío y tu me abrigastes, he caído y tu me levantastes..." 

Nah, pero eso ya es el límite de la ignorancia... Alguna vez escuché eso por la radio... me costó encontrar el nombre de la "canción" (si se puede llamar), pero escuchen "Gracias a ti" de "Wisin y Yandel" (mejor me guardo los adjetivos calificativos en el bolsillo...)

Les tengo tanto asco a todos esos que hasta me da vergüenza nombrarlos... 

Saludos.

Que quieren que les diga, yo no concibo que en un estudio de grabación les permitan "cantar" así tan brutamente, demostrando ser completamente analfabetos...


----------



## Nepper (Feb 14, 2012)

muy buen espectaculo a todos, me deleito leyendo estas discuciones.
Pero gracias a ustedes y mi actual trabajo, aprendí mucho del idioma.

es verdad que hay que respetar el lenguaje, pero las situaciones o contextos decidiran la gravedad del asunto.

Una época, para mi, voltaje, amperaje, kilaje, amperaje, etc. eran horrores de ortografía, algo inexistente en el idioma español. tambien pensaba que "transfo" era la abreviacion de transformador, pero me convencieron de que erea "trafo".

tras discuciones, me ablande, tomé el concepto de "mientras el destinatario entienda claramente la idea, no es necesario transmitir un mensaje un 100% perfecto"

cuando hablamos de voltaje ¿por que correjirlo? se a que se refiere.
en mi trabajo me di cuenta que era incorrecto en el mensaje, pero aún así me entendían. Esto no evitaba que mi jefe me diga "Nepper, vas a ser un profesional, tenes que hablar con propiedad"

esto tambien nos lleva a la otra cara del mensaje, la redaccion. creo que lo habían mencionado, pero aunque escribas sin errores, puede que el mensaje no sea legible.

entonces, ¿en que quedamos? podemos usar palabras que no existen en el idioma, pero deben llevar perfecta ortografía, que tenga buena redacción, que sea entendible y permitirnos errores ortograficos, los giros ideomaticos son permitidos pero debemos ser precisos en la información.

¿por que escribir bien? porque utilizamos una referencia.
cuando medimos un metro, sabemos que algunos le aciertan mas cerca y otros mas lejos, pero no nos alejamos del metro. ahora, si agrede marcamos 68cm y se ve que eso no es un metro... habra consecuencias... necesitamos una referencia en el lenguaje para evitar el caos, pero que el caos no lo genere el lenguaje...

la necesidad dira la precisión...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

EL TECHO es uno de los motivos.

si trabajas en un ambiente en el cual tratas con mucha gente, estas en una empresa en la que hay un barrendero y tambien un gerente general, pues que es seguro qu en mas de una ocasion hablaran de ti , y en alguna de estas ocasiones trataran la posibilidad de un ascenso, y si alguna vez la pèlota esta "ahi" , quien decide sabe que sos buen tecnico, buena persona........pero impresentable a la hora de entregar un informe, o de charlar........
te quedas en el taller.......

si ustedes mismos saben que en este trabajo se pide y no como algo opcional el saber OTRO IDIOMA (ingles) , ya con eso se ve la importancia de la lengua , la que nos comunica, pero tambien la que nos presenta.

yo por mi parte siempre trabaje solo, no en empresas , pero........en verdad........da pena, bronca , ver que YO MISMO ESCRIBI , por ejemplo: ESCRIVI .
seguro se me escapo.
pero esta ahi.
y fui yo.
eso HABLA DE MI .
fue un error, pero es la impresion.

y mas aca ., si , aca, no alla, ACA MISMO , aca en el foro .
aca, donde estamos ahora.
¿ de que otro modo nos conocemos ¿¿?¿ 
si esto es ESCRITO .

ya bastantes cosas uno deja de lado en la vida, pero , diganme, uno hoy dia esta horas en la computadora, no solo escribiendo, sino que leyendo tambien.
SE VEN las palabras mal.
se notan con la vista, cuando uno las pienza se notan a Simple bista.

obvio que a proposito...... o hay que aclararlo ???


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> ..."Sentí frío y tu me abrigastes, he caído y tu me levantastes..." ...



¡Nooo!... Me mataste con esa parte, me hiciste acordar a la madre de mi ex, que decía todo con la S al final, por ejemplo; Viste*s* (de "ver").

En un mensaje donde no pude contenerme de corregir a un usuario (del foro, no recuerdo quién), corregí completamente el mensaje, y luego lo borraron, pero era desastroso.

A mi, en lo personal, me molesta mucho cuando alguien escribe o habla mal, o todo abreviado, como por ejemplo; Mi hermana tenía la costumbre de escribir todo abreviado; "Ola cm ands yo bn", Naaah, eso es horrible, hoy ella escribe (gracias a mi); "Hola, como andas? Yo bien", aunque le falta, pero por lo menos comas y demás, los pone. En esa frase yo pondría; "Hola, ¿cómo andas?, yo bien"...

Saludos...

PD: Draco, tenés toda la razón...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 15, 2012)

Está interesante DJ T3, pero hay algunas cosas que rayan la exageración, aunque fuesen correctas... Yo jamás me voy a acostumbrar a abrir el signo de interrogación en una pregunta... acá en el foro puede ser, pero en un mensaje de texto... no da. Es una cuestión absolutamente personal eh, cada uno tiene un punto de vista diferente.

Si hay algo de lo que estoy seguro, es que la ortografía dice mucho de una persona; cuando vos leés un texto de alguien, ya te das cuenta más o menos el nivel intelectual que tiene la persona, por decirlo de alguna manera. Si ves que en dos párrafos hay más de cuatro faltas... eso habla por sí solo.
Además, es la forma en que se redacta un texto. Yo creo que si nos ponemos a analizar... hay varias cuestiones dentro de todo esto, hasta podríamos llegar al punto de estudiar la caligrafía de una persona...  (eso también dice mucho, pero mucho de una persona eh... en algún tiempo investigué sobre ese tema, y algo recuerdo).

Para mi hay cosas fundamentales dentro de la ortografía, como por ejemplo la puntuación. Eso es esencial. Si un texto no tiene la puntuación correcta, se puede interpretar de varios modos diferentes y prestarse a confusión fácilmente.

Podríamos seguir escudriñando el tema y no pararíamos más de hablar sobre esto, porque aunque no parezca es algo muy extenso.

Saludos.


----------



## el indio (Feb 15, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con que la caligrafia de una persona dice mucho de la personalidad, pero en el estudio de grafologia los errores ortograficos no se evaluan, y si la capacidad tecnica, la honestidad, la idoneidad de la persona para un determinado trabajo( que no sea obiamente relacionado con las letras) se mide como ustedes arumentan, estamos en el horno, no quisiera atenderme con un medico que escribe bien y por eso esta en el cargo, ni llevar a reparar algo a un tecnico elegido de esa forma, y lo mismo pasa con los idiomas extrangeros, creo que la busqueda de perfeccion en el ser humano pasa por otro lado, y la tolerancia, es propia de las grandes almas (Dalay Lama)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Y ahí tenía que saltar él, *Teo Cacho*.


¿Teo? ¿Y eso?


Tavo dijo:


> Yo considero una falta mucho más *grabe* escribir...



Justito ahí no, che. En algún otro lado era una falta intrascendente, pero en esa frase...

Por lo de la enseñanza de la lengua en la escuela (o mejor dicho, la ignorancia generalizada de la lengua), Pedro Barcia, Presidente de la Acadamia Argentina de Letras, decía (y dice) que esa ignorancia es precisamente una de las causas principales de la violencia social que se vive. El que no conoce su lengua no sabe hablar (y por ende, no sabe escribir) y no logra un diálogo, no logra hacerse entender o su interlocutor necesitaría mucho trabajo para comprenderlo, cosa que por lo general no se da.
Ante esa imposibilidad de presentar ideas o reclamos surge la violencia como única alternativa. No es que el tipo sea violento, es que no tiene otra forma de comunicarse.

No son las palabras exactas que usó, no me las acuerdo, pero esa es la idea. La verdad es que es tristemente cierto.

Saludos


----------



## el indio (Jun 3, 2012)

No estoy del todo de acuerdo, yo manuscrito escribo con mayusculas precisamente para evitar problemas con los acentos y empezariamos a discutir nuevamente lo expresado en varias paginas atras, por otro lado a dios gracias tenemos suficiente comprencion como para no leer pavadas por no tener acentos, no creo que nadie en su sano juicio pudiera interpretar que el conductor bebe a bordo del rodado cuando lee bebe a bordo, tampoco que bordo pudiera definir el color bordó pero se olvidaron del acento. por mi parte el dia que se acentue todo lo que termine en cion, y todo valla con c, seguramente ahi acentuare y no me confundiran las exepciones


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2012)

el indio dijo:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo, yo manuscrito escribo con mayusculas *precisamente para evitar problemas con los acentos*...


Entonces no estás evitando ningún problema, sino que tenés uno serio con los acentos: No sabés dónde van.
Eso no se soluciona escribiendo en mayúsculas (que SÍ llevan acento cuando corresponde), sino estudiando la ortografía española.

La falsa creencia de que las mayúsculas pueden no acentuarse no tiene un origen cierto, pero probablemente venga de las antiguas máquinas de escribir, que no permitían ponerlos más que en la minúsculas.

Al respecto, esto dice la RAE (Real Academia Española) en su _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_:


> *mayúsculas*. La  escritura normal utiliza habitualmente las letras minúsculas, si bien,  por distintos motivos, pueden escribirse enteramente con mayúsculas  palabras, frases e incluso textos enteros (→ 2);  pero lo usual es que las mayúsculas se utilicen solo en posición  inicial de palabra, y su aparición está condicionada por distintos  factores (→ 3 y 4).*1.* *Cuestiones formales generales*
> *1.1.* El empleo de la mayúscula no exime de poner la tilde cuando así lo exijan las reglas de acentuación (→ tilde2, 7): _ÁFRICA_, _África. _Únicamente las siglas, que se escriben enteramente en mayúsculas, no llevan nunca tilde: _CIA _(del ingl. _Central Intelligence Agency_), y no
> 
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/, escribiendo _mayúsculas _en el cuadrito de búsqueda.





el indio dijo:


> por mi parte el dia que se acentue todo lo que termine en cion, y todo valla con c, seguramente ahi acentuare y no me confundiran las exepciones


Ese tipo de cosas es precisamente el que lleva a empobrecer el idioma. No soy quien para decirte qué hacer, ni pretendo hacerlo, pero como consejo ponete a estudiar lengua para saber cómo escribir correctamente en lugar de sentarte a esperar a que el mundo se acomode a lo que te gustaría (con leves variaciones eso aplica a casi cualquier tema, que no van a cambiar las leyes sólo para agradarnos).

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Entonces no estás evitando ningún problema, sino que tenés uno serio con los acentos: No sabés dónde van.
> ...pero como consejo ponete a estudiar lengua para saber cómo escribir correctamente en lugar de sentarte a esperar a que el mundo se acomode a lo que te gustaría (con leves variaciones eso aplica a casi cualquier tema, que no van a cambiar las leyes sólo para agradarnos).
> 
> Saludos



De acuerdo contigo Cacho... Ahora con el amigo indio. Tampoco es necesario que estudies LENGUA de nuevo, pero sí dale un repaso a las reglas de acentuación de la lengua castellana y verás como mejora enormemente tu capacidad de expresión y, practicar, practicar, practicar... Hecho el habito ya no se piensa más en eso y las palabras fluyen rápido con acento y todo.

Con respecto de quien hizo alusión a CIA, le recuerdo que es un acrónimo derivado de palabras en idioma inglés y, ahí sí es verdad que los acentos no se utilizan. Por eso es que no lleva.



			
				cacho dijo:
			
		

> ... sino que *tenés* uno serio con los acentos: No *sabés* *dónde* van.



Ahora Cacho... Fíjate que tampoco se debe abusar por exceso. Se que los vocablos que marqué en rojo son modismos de argentinos y, por supuesto que son válidos para los argentinos. En otras latitudes nos son útiles para reconocer a vuestra gente. No se si lo validan como tal en el DRAE.

En el vocablo "dónde", marcado en azul, se suele pecar por exceso al colocar la tilde pues, ese adverbio de lugar lleva tilde solo cuando se utiliza en una oración interrogativa. Ej.: "¿A dónde vas?" En correspondencia con las reglas de Gramática castellana.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Con respecto de quien hizo alusión a CIA, le recuerdo que es un acrónimo derivado de palabras en idioma inglés y, ahí sí es verdad que los acentos no se utilizan. Por eso es que no lleva.


Sin importar de qué origen sea la sigla, nunca lleva acento.


mcrven dijo:


> Ahora Cacho... Fíjate que tampoco se debe abusar por exceso. Sé que los vocablos que marqué en rojo son modismos de argentinos y, por supuesto que son válidos para los argentinos. En otras latitudes nos son útiles para reconocer a vuestra gente. No sé si lo validan como tal en el DRAE.


Son válidos, buscalos como _voseo_ en el Panhispánico de Dudas. 
Acá tenés los modelos que, como verás, tienen entre paréntesis la forma esta en la que escribo yo.


mcrven dijo:


> En el vocablo "dónde", marcado en azul, se suele pecar por exceso al colocar la tilde pues, ese adverbio de lugar lleva tilde solo cuando se utiliza en una oración interrogativa. Ej.: "¿A dónde vas?" En correspondencia con las reglas de Gramática castellana.


No sólo lleva acento en las preguntas, sino también en las exclamaciones y en algunos otros casos: ¿Dónde usar _dónde_?. Y por si se presenta la pregunta, ¿dónde no se usa _dónde_ y sí _donde_?

Y sí, soy antiguo y sigo usando _sólo_ cada vez que actúa como adverbio... Lo reconozco, pero me suena tan feo si no...

Saludos


----------



## el indio (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias, paso, seguramente a mi me costaria tanto aprender donde, como a ustedes entender cuando no estan, y como estamos en los margenes seguramente no nos pondremos nunca de acuerdo, yo creo que las cosas deben adaptarse al uso y que de ninguna manera la forma de escritura debe ser completamente inamobible, logico hay tradicionalistas y puristas que pondran el grito en el cielo y habra otros que estaran a favor de simplificar las reglas y haciendo mas facil la escritura sin tantas vueltas, la mayoria de la gente escribiria bien, siempre encontraremos alguna mas duro, pero si hacemos un raconto exaustivo de errores de escritura no se cuantos salen bien parados, de todas maneras cada cual le da la importancia que le parece y me parece tan cuestionable como especializarse en algun area de electronica en desmedro de otra porque no nos parece interesante


----------



## Nepper (Ene 10, 2013)

Buenas!
Hoy les vengo con algo un mito al que no se si darlo por verdadero o falso.

Basicamente, el detalle lo empecé a notar cuando me tocaron el timbre, y una señorita muy guapa, joven y amable, me comenzó a hacer una encuesta de "letras"

Entre las muchas preguntas, la que mas se discute es la de "¿usted piensa que una persona que lee mucho tiene menores errores de ortografía?"

La verdad, yo pienso que no... Tengo el caso de mi hermana y yo, ambos tenemos aproximadamente la misma edad. Ella creció lellendo libros con el tamaño de enciclopedias, y yo me sentaba horas frente a la PC para jugar.
Ella hiso la secundaria humanidades, y yo técnico electrónico.

Basicamente, los resultados son los que ustedes no esperaban (o tal vez si, eso explicaría por que inicie el tema)
Yo tengo mejor redacción como ortografía con respecto a mi hermana.

¿Cual es la principal diferencia entre ella y yo? (ademas de que ella es mujer y yo no) creo que es el "escribir".
Ella lee mucho, es mas, por mi parte, si no es un manual o el libro de fisica, no leo nada. Pero yo tengo mas práctica escribiendo, ya que escribo en el foro y en otras cosas (mails, notaciones, etc.).
Eso me hace mantener y mejorar la práctica, muchas veces, yo le terminaba corrigiendo los informes de mi hermana porque no toleraba la redacción y en algunos casos, la ortografía.
Con un amigo, igual, le encanta leer, pero notamos que no llega a mi calidad en la redacción y ortografía (ortografía es lo que mas se ve).
Lo que poseen ellos a diferencia de mi, es el vocabulario. Cuando mi amigo creo una historia corta, me impresionó el lujo de detalle y propiedades que utilizaba, pero sin duda, el texto era largo, confuso y no utilizaba los signos de puntuaciones.
Yo al contrario no me voy del vocabulario normal y/o técnico... vamos a decir, lo que conozco.

Basicamente, volviendo al principio, el que lee mucho, yo pienso que posee vocabulario, variedad, pero no necesariamente excelente ortografía. La ortografía se hace con la practica...


----------



## MD80 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> Hoy les vengo con algo, un mito, al que no se si darlo por verdadero o falso.
> 
> Básicamente, el detalle lo empecé a notar cuando me tocaron el timbre, y una señorita muy guapa, joven y amable, me comenzó a hacer una encuesta de "letras"
> ...



No es un mito, es una realidad, quien lee mucho, al escribir erróneamente una palabra, la ve rara. Por supuesto que es también importante haber aprendido las reglas de ortografía, y haberlas puesto en práctica seguido para no olvidarlas.

En realidad llegué a este hilo porque me asombra la manera de escribir de algunos foristas, sin una mayúscula, ni un acento, ni una coma. Se hace difícil leerlos e interpretarlos. Y quería ver si ya se había discutido algo el tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2013)

MD80 dijo:


> No es un mito, es una realidad, quien lee mucho, al escribir erróneamente una palabra, la ve rara. Por supuesto que es también importante haber aprendido las reglas de ortografía, y haberlas puesto en práctica seguido para no olvidarlas.
> 
> En realidad llegué a este hilo porque me asombra la manera de escribir de algunos foristas, sin una mayúscula, ni un acento, ni una coma. Se hace difícil leerlos e interpretarlos. Y quería ver si ya se había discutido algo el tema.



No se ha discutido en particular, pero si se la a llamado la atención a quién NO emplea signos de puntuación, espaciados, Etc.
Incluso se llegó a eliminar mensajes que eran un bloque de letras sin forma.


----------



## MD80 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> auch, eso dolió...  bueno che! no te enojes, pensá que aprendi a escribir despues de que sali de la escuela!!!
> y agradecé que me preocupo!



  Jaja, tranqui, no me enojo, como dije antes, estaba viendo otros threads, y asombrado por la manera de escribir de algunos, me puse a buscar si ya se había hablado del tema de la ortografía y redacción, y caí acá.
  Justo vi tu post y no pude evitar corregirte, te pido disculpas, no era mi intención molestar a nadie. Uno nunca termina de aprender, y una vez que tiene más o menos claro el tema ortografía, empieza a renegar con la redacción. 
  Yo doy gracias a mis maestras de la primaria, que me taladraron con la ortografía, y a mis viejos que me inculcaron la lectura, que hoy me arreglo bastante bien.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 16, 2013)

Buenos días...

Yo no soy partidario de los correctores ortográficos, es más, no los utilizo jamás.

Si leemos estas dos frases…

_La perdida de tu mujer_
_La pérdida de tu mujer_

Vemos que ambas están correctamente escritas, pero tienen significados totalmente  distintos.

Y sobre las Comas, no hay que olvidarse de ponerlas en el lugar correcto, ej.
Estas dos frases 

El actor de teatro dijo..,

_“Señor muerto: esta tarde hemos llegado”. _

Pero el autor del drama había escrito: 

_“Señor, muerto está. Tarde hemos llegado”._

Leamos a los grandes de las Letras del Español...

Quevedo, Cervantes, García Márquez, Octavio Paz, Cortázar, Vargas Llosa, Skármeta, Neruda,
Cabrera Infante,  Isabel Allende,,, etc, etc

Sal U2


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 13, 2013)

Sin duda, leer mucho ayuda. 
La costumbre de ver las cosas bien escritas, permite que, cuando algo se escribe mal sea visiblemente molesto para uno mismo, facilitando la corrección.
Todos somos humanos y nos equivocamos, pero hay veces que me sorprendo al ver errores ortográficos espantosos, cometidos por personas de grandes conocimientos en ciencias muy complejas...
Muy interesante el post.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2013)

En realidad, leer si influye de forma decisiva en nuestra ortografía, no así, en nuestra caligrafía.
Leer, dá lo mismo el tipo de lectura, siempre que sea un texto correctamente redactado. Formará de manera inconsciente al lector en las reglas de ortografía, y este las empleará de manera automática en sus escritos dando lugar a un texto impoluto.
Con lo cual quiero decir que la lectura forma indiscutiblemente la ortografía de las personas, ya que en la palabra hablada no existen estas reglas, si no otro tipo de deformaciones que ahora no vienen al caso.

Evidentemente, aquel que la única lectura que conoce es aquella que existe en los chats, o la que se propaga a traves de los mensajes SMS de los teléfonos móviles, tenderá a una  inevtible deformación ortográfica, y si esta es temprana, le puede impedir comunicarse con corrección en los casos escritos que corresponda, y también, una traba a la hora de estudiar libros de texto, que al ser lecturas correctamente compuestas, chocarán con la estructura a la cual el individuo está acostumbrado, dificultando y ralentizando enormemente, la comprensión de dichos textos.

De todos modos, como cosa curiosa hay que observar el lenguje SMS, si algo podemos aprender de él, es el darnos cuenta de que las palabras son algo mas que simples letras ordenadas. Juntas en una frase, son un concepto con vida propia, ya que escribiendo con un componente nulo o atrofiado de vocales, las frases se pueden entender con facilidad; y el caso es que en verdad no contienen ni una sola palabra, propiamente dicha.

En realidad el buen escritor, creo que debe haber leido *correcta y abundantemente*, ya que de tal forma no solo aprenderá reglas de ortografía si no que ademas tendrá un léxico abundante, con lo que evitará caer en redundancias, y así, a la vez que gana en expresividad, no aburre a sus lectores.
También una buena dosis de imaginación. La correcta armonía a la hora de contextualizar, que debe ser libre pero clara, y sobre todo, volver a leer lo escrito para pulir los defectos de forma; cosas que me doy cuenta espantado, que comienzan a brillar por su ausencia, pero hablo tanto de Foros e Internet como de la enseñanza en las escuelas. 
Evolución ... Involución ... ¿Donde acaba una y empieza la otra?

Una de las normas que mas me gustan del Foro, es la que prohibe el lenguaje SMS. Esto hace que la lectura de sus mensajes no sea gratuitamente engorrosa, y aunque el SMS es una forma de expresión que debe ser aceptada, hay que establecer cuales son sus limites y territorios. Aunque el idioma, y las reglas de ortografía evolucionan con el tiempo, esta evolución ha de ser acorde a las necesidades de expresión y siempre en *un sentido formativo y no deformante*.                                                                                                               

Como ejemplo, puedo decir que El Quijote, tal y como lo escribió Cervantes, actualmente sería una lectura muy dificil de entender, ya que el Castellano Antiguo tiene unas formas y unos vocablos que actualmente están en desuso y/o muy adaptados. Aunque sigue siendo el mismo idioma, la comunicación con alguien del siglo XVI sería algo bastante complicado.
La calidad de la escritura y los vocablos de los tiempos de Cervantes y en manos de escritores de su talla, es algo indiscutiblemente obvio, sin embargo, la adaptación ha transformado el lenguaje en pro del sentido práctico.

Pensando en ello, me viene a la cabeza la siguiente cuestión: ¿Que es lo que hemos ganado y que es lo que hemos perdido?

Saludos.


----------



## malesi (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saludos a todos, en mi primer mensaje en el foro.

Yo soy moderador en otro foro, y en él, todos los mensajes son revisados ortográficamente, no sólo por respeto a los demás o a la lengua que nos une o las personas que quieren aprender español, sino por algo que también es fundamental: Google (y el resto de buscadores).

Cuando uno escribe algo en Internet, aunque sea un mensaje muy corto, hay que pensar que puede hacerle falta a otra persona, y esa persona usará un buscador para localizarlo.

Y usará sus propias palabras. No sabemos si cometerá faltas de ortografía, pero si nuestro mensaje no las tiene, tendremos garantizado un tráfico mayor generado a través de los buscadores. Y, efectivamente, así es lo que pasa en el foro que modero.

Por lo que he visto en éste, he de decir que la calidad de los textos es baja. Y la culpa no es sólo de los participantes, de los cuales podemos disculparles el que cometan faltas (todos cometemos alguna de vez en cuando), si no también de los administradores y moderadores.

Entiendo que se trata de un trabajo muy pesado: formatear los textos, separar los párrafos, colocar diacríticos y signos de interrogación y admiración que la influencia anglosajona -y los móviles- nos están haciendo olvidar, etc... pero es lo que tiene la "generación de contenidos digitales": que la debes cuidar para obtener a cambio un tráfico mayor.

Y si no se hace, pasa lo de siempre: los usuarios se irán a otro sitio donde vean calidad en los contenidos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2014)

Una cosa es la calidad de los contenidos, y otra la ortografía que los usuarios emplean.
Te aseguro que nadie se vá ni se irá de éste foro por no encontrar calidad en los contenidos o por que las faltas de ortografía estigmaticen sus carnes.
Ten en cuenta que muchísimos participantes provienen de países con muy pocos recursos educativos, no puedes comparar la ortografía de un Foro con otro simplemente por las faltas ortográficas sin tener en cuenta las posibilidades que sus miembros han tenido de recibir una formación en condiciones.

Aún así, lo verdaderamente importante, es que con o sin faltas ortográficas, los miembros llegan con unas inquietudes a las que su afán de conocimiento les ha llevado y ellos han aceptado, y leyendo un poco podrás ver que si el usuario no abandona en su empeño, todo el mundo sale con su proyecto en marcha, con su orgullo mas alto y con la confianza en sus posibilidades reforzadas.
Esos mismos usuarios que ayer entraron para consultar sobre el encendido de unas lámparas o sobre cómo hacer un impreso por el método Manhattan, hoy están montando cargadores de batería medio complejos, y sacando al aire su voz con radiotransmisores construidos con sus propias manos.
Yo no veo que tengan culpa de nada.


Esos mismos usuarios en su empeño de aprender han tenido que leer, han tenido que consultar y han tenido que comunicarse con nosotros para que les ayudemos a conseguir sus metas. Y en la mayoría de casos lo hemos conseguido.  ... Esos mismos usuarios ya no tienen tantas faltas porque tienen *interés*. Y eso es lo que encuentras aquí cuando llevas un tiempo entre nosotros, gente con interes. Todo lo demás está filtrado convenientemente.
Y los que no tienen interés no aprenden, ni electrónica, ni ortografía, ni a beber en un botijo.

Los moderadores nos encargamos de que exista un orden y convivencia  respetuoso y ordenado. Y aportamos todo lo que podemos para que el Foro sea lo que debe ser.

Corregir las faltas de gente que vienen a aprender con humildad, no es necesario, ellos mismos se encargan de hacerlo según van madurando. Solamente los textos que incorporan faltas ortográficas en cantidad aberrante son coregidos, así como las expresiones tipo SMS. 
Y con estas sencillas medidas el Foro progresa.

En cuanto a los problemas con los buscadores, no te preocupes, este sitio ocupa las primeras posiciones lo mires por donde lo mires. Y la presencia en los buscadores no creo que sea un tema que preocupe a nadie en ésta casa. Ni compramos ni vendemos nada. Es un sitio de aportes altruistas. Si nos buscas será muy fácil encontrarnos, si entras a internet con temas de electrónica aparecemos por todos lados, si quieres calidad en la ayuda, te quedarás.

Así que esta es la vida que tenemos en éste Foro, podría ser mejor y podría ser peor.  ...¿Como es el tuyo?

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 11, 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dices, pero creo que no se me ha entendido.



tiago dijo:


> Yo no veo que tengan culpa de nada.


Yo no voy a culpar ni echar las culpas a los participantes, faltaría más. El solo hecho de participar aquí es digno de elogio, y más si demuestran su interés en aprender y que todos aprendamos con ellos. Y me da igual que lo hagan al estilo telefónico, pero, lo que no me da igual es que, otra persona, que quizás está intentando resolver o hacer el mismo proyecto, no sea capaz de encontrar ese mensaje, porque ha sido escrito "de forma creativa"  Entonces, mi preocupación no es por el usuario del foro, sino por el próximo usuario del foro.

Si me preocupo de corregir el mensaje, no es por llamar "inculto" al usuario, sino que lo que quiero es que ese mensaje sea encontrado por más personas. A eso me refiero con la calidad: no es la calidad de los usuarios, sino de los contenidos. No es corregir al usuario. Es corregir sus mensajes.



tiago dijo:


> Corregir las faltas de gente que vienen a aprender con humildad, no es necesario, ellos mismos se encargan de hacerlo según van madurando.


Mi experiencia dice que eso nunca ocurre: los mensajes enviados nunca son revisados por sus autores, salvo si es para borrarlos completamente. Así que las faltas permanecen para siempre (o hasta que el mensaje caduca y desaparece).


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2014)

Me refiero a que los usuarios según maduran leyendo y aprendiendo, cometen menos errores, no que corrijan sus posts.

No te preocupes, @JoaquinFerrero  Estamos contentos tal y como somos. Procuramos hacer las cosas mejor cada vez.
¿Alguna vez hallaste un trébol de 4 hojas?  ..Él no hizo nada por que lo encontrases. Visto fríamente, es un espécimen que tiene una alteración que lo hace distinto a los demás. Si no es hallado, morirá como todos.
... Pero llena de felicidad a quien lo encuentra. ¿Quien piensa en ese momento que en realidad es el patito feo de los tréboles?
Gracias por tu opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola Joaquín, hola Tiago...

Bueno... gratamente sorprendido con los aportes de ambos y espero que la mayoría de nuestros foristas lean más seguido este hilo.

Entiendo muy bien la preocupación de Joaquin, a la vez que estoy muy de acuerdo con tu exposición Tiago.

A pesar de los pesares, en este foro se imparte buena información y se mantiene siempre en alto el principio de colaboración. Algunas veces nos sentimos - Estos posts de ustedes lo demuestra - sacudidos por la gran falla, sobre todo de ortografía, amén que de contenido y expresiones de diversa índole de algunos participantes que, con el andar del tiempo, tal como lo mencionó Tiago, van mejorando.

Ahora, el hecho de haber recibido mejor o peor educación parece irrelevante, en especial si ojeamos los hilos con alta participación de foristas de España, Argentina o México; considerados como dotados de sistemas educativos de muy buena estirpe y, la verdad es que quedan muy mal representados. En especial algunos españoles que, vamos que estudiaron en la casa de la lengua madre.

Estoy suscrito de muchos foros, de distinta índole y temática y, me quedo mucho tiempo acá. En otros foros este tema es aún peor.

Saludos a ambos y a los lectores también y, siempre adelante y siempre mejor.

Bienvenido Joaquín


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 13, 2014)

Interesante el tema... y muy importante. 
En mi caso, que tuve la suerte de poder estudiar en Argentina en la escuela pública -la de antes-, puedo afirmar que a pesar de haber recibido una muy buena educación en cuanto a sus contenidos académicos y humanos, no empecé a preocuparme por escribir decentemente hasta que mi padre me transfirió en casa el hábito de la lectura.
En ese sentido, creo que mas allá de la calidad educativa que uno haya recibido, escribir bien, y leer bien, depende en gran medida de nosotros; como si fuera una habilidad en gran parte individual, que puede mejorar por ejemplo con el hábito de leer e incluso de escribir.
A veces me pasa que escribo mal una palabra y la detecto solo por el hecho de "verse mal", y no por tener presente alguna regla ortográfica.
Saludos!! Lucho.-


----------



## tiago (Mar 13, 2014)

Hay que recordar que la educación no se limita únicamente a recursos de escolarización, si no a las posibilidades que el entorno ofrece al individuo, y éste entorno puede ser carente de libros o publicaciones para leer, de padres desinteresados en el aprendizaje de sus hijos etc ...

Las palabras no son una simple serie de letras, son un concepto con vida propia, y por eso se detectan las faltas "por verse mal".
La calidad educativa está en todo el entorno, y no solo en los centros docentes. A eso mismo es a lo que me refiero.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2014)

Hola a todos, desgraciadamente en Argentina (porque me referiré solo a la parte que nos corresponde) estamos viviendo una etapa degenerativa que abarca desde la disciplina del trabajo hasta la educación pasando por la violación sistemática de cualquier código de respeto o convivencia (y no me extiendo porque incursionaría en la política y no es este el ambiente propicio).
Esta falta de respeto por toda clase de reglas, originada en la desidia o solo el simple placer del desafío incluye a las de ortografía.
Esa es la razón por la que palabras que ni hubiéramos pensado ver mal escritas son hoy la falta más leve, y el mal uso de términos (*tráfico en vez de tránsito*) la mala conjugación de verbos (decir “*si yo estaría*” cuando se debiera decir [B]*si yo estuviera o estuviese*[/B]) y frases que solo necesitan un poco de atención para darnos cuenta de la contradicción en la que incurrimos al reclamar cualquier cosa cuando decimos *”no nos vamos de aquí hasta que no nos den una solución” *son burradas que le oímos pronunciar incluso a conductores de radio o televisión (la caja cada vez más boba)  y ni hablar del lenguaje chat que se ve en toda clase de sitios para los que no fue ideado (*como este*) son caldo de cultivo para esta deficiencia que se refleja en muchas  consultas  y también en algunas respuestas.
Sin embargo, el que este post exista es una buena señal, ya que implica que así como hay un problema, también hay gente que se preocupa en aportar para su solución.
Entonces, habrá que ver que se impone, si el mal ambiente que nos influye, o la buena intensión de quienes aportan para combatir la falla  …..
*Espero que lo último.
*


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 23, 2014)

somos imperfectos que le vamos a hacer?, todas las personas son necesarias y mejores que yo..., en algo! de esas trato de aprender ese algo


----------



## mcrven (May 23, 2014)

"Josú, mare mía" ¿y aquí que ha pasao...?
¿Es que moderaron a alguien y han eliminado mensajes?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> "Josú, mare mía" ¿y aquí que ha pasao...?
> ¿Es que moderaron a alguien y han eliminado mensajes?



Opción Nº: *2*

Comentarios Repetidos/Irrelevantes/Off Topic/Pavos y otros se fueron a F29


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 21, 2014)

Las tildes son mi karma, sin lugar a dudas. 
Respecto a los offtopics que nombran (y de hecho este que menciono me parece que lo seria, así que pido el permiso), por la experiencia ganada en la ocación que fui un verdadero novato en las cuestiones de como manejarme en un foro, procurare no llevarlos a cabo.

mi refrán favorito y sin aludir a nadie de estos lados: 
Aquellos que no pueden recordar el pasado están condenados a repetirlo.
Una cuestión que procuro tener en cuenta, para no olvidarme de mis pasados errores.


----------



## rawlock (Ago 26, 2014)

Pero también debemos tener en cuenta la falta de oportunidades y la gran desigualdad que existe en nuestros países.Por lo menos trato de ser tolerante con los errores y horrores ortográficos que a menudo encuentro,pues pienso que nadie los comete a propósito,sino que son una falencia que debemos disculpar y tratar de corregir sin ninguna petulancia ni ofensa para el infractor.





Lucho LP dijo:


> Interesante el tema... y muy importante.
> En mi caso, que tuve la suerte de poder estudiar en Argentina en la escuela pública -la de antes-, puedo afirmar que a pesar de haber recibido una muy buena educación en cuanto a sus contenidos académicos y humanos, no empecé a preocuparme por escribir decentemente hasta que mi padre me transfirió en casa el hábito de la lectura.
> En ese sentido, creo que mas allá de la calidad educativa que uno haya recibido, escribir bien, y leer bien, depende en gran medida de nosotros; como si fuera una habilidad en gran parte individual, que puede mejorar por ejemplo con el hábito de leer e incluso de escribir.
> A veces me pasa que escribo mal una palabra y la detecto solo por el hecho de "verse mal", y no por tener presente alguna regla ortográfica.
> Saludos!! Lucho.-


Es como un control automático de ortografía y sintaxis que nos dá la lectura.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2014)

Estuve recorriendo varios topicos, y he visto muy repetido el término”cuatriplicador” y también “cuadriplicador”
Se dice
cuadruplicador.
Acompaño con una pequeña  lista de lo que debe ser.

NÚMERO    NUMERAL                                        MULTIPLICATIVO
2                    doble, duplo                                      [fem. dupla]
3                    triple, triplo                                       [fem. tripla]
4                    cuádruple, cuádruplo                          [fem. cuádrupla]
5                    quíntuple, quíntuplo                            [fem. quíntupla]
6                    séxtuple, séxtuplo                              [fem. séxtupla]
7                    séptuple, séptuplo                              [fem. séptupla]
8                    óctuple, óctuplo                                 [fem. óctupla]
9                    nónuplo                                            [fem. nónupla]
10                  décuplo                                             [fem. décupla]
11                  undécuplo                                         [fem. undécupla]
12                  duodécuplo                                        [fem. duodécupla]
13                   terciodécuplo                                    [fem. terciodécupla]
100                 céntuplo                                           [fem. céntupla]

Entonces, lo correcto es.
Duplicador
Triplicador
Cuadruplicador
Quintuplicador
Sextuplicador
Septuplicador
Octuplicador
Nonuplicador
Decuplicador
Undecuplicador
Duodecuplicador
Terciodecuplicador
Centuplicador

Repito, *Cuadruplicador*


----------



## Nepper (Sep 8, 2014)

Ya que tenemos gente que interpreta el idioma como se debe y no como google hace, me pueden ayudar con el siguiente problema? ya comienzo a dudar hasta de lo que me enseñaron en el colegio...

"Deberá poder conectarse" de forma muy sencilla
"Deberá poder ser conectado" de forma muy sencilla
¿Cuál es el correcto? ¿Los dos estan bien?

Pasa que ahora, no solo con ustedes si no con algunos profesores universitarios, empiezan a hablar de eso y te mata!!!

Una vez el profesor dijo "como se nota que tienen la cultura del ingles, en castellano, primero va el sustantivo y luego el adjetivo"
¿O era primero el adjetivo y despues el sustantivo? Por favor, no le hechen la culpa a mi profesor, el que recuerda mal soy yo, pero EL lo dijo bien 
Claro, porque a veces nos mandamos (pero sin darnos cuenta, pensamos que esta correcto) una como:

Los bosques verdes se sondean con el viento
Los verdes bosques se sondean con el viento

>_<  .... ¿Saben que es lo peor? Que hasta que no me lo dijo, yo NO ME DABA CUENTA!!!

Saludos, y fijense si me ayudan con la primera


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 8, 2014)

Las dos formas son válidas (las entendemos), pero la segunda suena demasiado a una traducción literal de un texto en inglés  algo que las traducciones hacia "español neutro" prefieren evitar a toda costa.

Otras opciones:
"Se deberá poder conectar" de forma muy sencilla.
"Debería poder conectarse" de forma muy sencilla.

Por número de formas verbales, en español, no podemos quejarnos... tenemos un montón... pero es preferible usar siempre la más sencilla.

"Debería conectarse" de forma muy sencilla.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola.

Lamentablemente en la escuela no me enseñaron español. Pero aprendí algo de Castellano (no tanto, como me hubiese gustado)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> Ya que tenemos gente que interpreta el idioma como se debe y no como google hace, me pueden ayudar con el siguiente problema? ya comienzo a dudar hasta de lo que me enseñaron en el colegio...
> 
> "Deberá poder conectarse" de forma muy sencilla
> "Deberá poder ser conectado" de forma muy sencilla
> ...



*Debiera conectarse de forma muy sencilla*.

Como antes te dijeron, hay muchas formas correctas en el castellano, pero algunas suenan mejor que otras.

En cuanto a la siguiente.

Los bosques verdes se sondean con el viento 
Los verdes bosques se sondean con el viento.

Me falta el contexto, para poder ayudarte, sin embargo, te puedo decir, que a pesar de tener el adjetivo* antes, la segunda suena mejor ”es más poética”.

Pero.....
Me veo en la necesidad de decirte que “Que hasta que no me lo dijo,” está mal dicho.
Se dice…
“Hasta que me lo dijo”, o “mientras no me lo dijo”.

Ese otro No que se usa es una forma vulgar de contradecirse.

De eso uno se da cuenta con solo pensarlo un poco.

* En castellano, siempre se supone que va el sustantivo primero, en inglés, al revés.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 9, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Los bosques verdes se sondean con el viento
> Los verdes bosques se sondean con el viento.
> 
> 
> * En castellano, siempre se supone que va el sustantivo primero, en inglés, al revés.



Los bosques = sustantivo.
verdes = adjetivo
se = reflexivo de un verbo, se utiliza para indicar que el sustantivo realiza una acción a motu propio y la refleja sobre si mismo.
sondean = de sondear - según ese texto. Debería ser "sondar" de aplicar una sonda:

sondear _v. tr. _*1 *  Sondar, averiguar la profundidad del agua o la composición del suelo de un terreno con instrumentos especiales. 
*2 *  Sondar, indagar con cautela la intención de una persona o las circunstancias o estado de una cosa.
Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L.
sondear _tr._ Sondar.
Diccionario Enciclopédico Vox 1. © 2009 Larousse Editorial, S.L.
sondear (sonde'aɾ) 
_ verbo __ transitivo _*1. *explorar sondar  el  fondo  de  las  aguas  o  del  suelo  sondear  un  lago 
*2. *encuestar, indagar, averiguar, preguntar  a  una  persona  o  grupo  de  personas  sobre  algo. Sondear  la  opinión  estudiantil 
Copyright © 2013 K Dictionaries Ltd.
sondear
*Past participle: *sondeado
*Gerund: *sondeando

Present Indicativeyo sondeotú sondeasUd./él/ella sondeanosotros, -as sondeamosvosotros, -as sondeáisUds./ellos/ellas sondeanCollins Spanish Verb Tables © HarperCollins Publishers 2011

con = preposición
el = artículo, masculino, singular de segunda persona.
viento = sustantivo: flujo de aire atmosférico en movimiento.

Considero que, lo único que está mal en esa oración es el concepto verbal que se refiere a "SONDEAN" ya que no se corresponde con una acción que pueden realizar los verdes árboles y tampoco puede ser esta inducida por el viento.

Solo puedo presumir que el viento podría "ONDEAR" - crear ondas, hacer que los árboles se ondeen - inducidos por él.

"Los árboles verdes se ondean con el viento"


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

En ese caso, "*los verdes bosque ondean con el viento*".(no es necesario poner "se ondean")

No había prestado atención a ese verbo.

Pero parece un poema, y en estos, se permiten ciertas licencias como "La noche se espesa como un vino de cien años " Poema del cante jondo - García Lorca.

Está claro que la noche no se puede "espesar" pero......

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 9, 2014)

El peor error no está en cometerlo, si no en haberlo aprendido mal...
Todo lo que dicen que está mal, yo lo tengo metido como bien porque no necesito razonarlo, y lo que sé que está mal, son errores que cometí por no prestar atención... Tengo mas errores incorporados que errores por despistado...
Golpe bajo... golpe bajo...

Editado: Si, quise decir ondear, pero como no leo, no estaba familiarizado con su escritura, así que la puse como recordaba su sonido. Llegué a pensar que me corregirían sondear por Zondear...
Bueno, aunque dudé no me preocupé por corregirla, solo era googlear un poco...


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yo voy a remarcar un error que hace tiempo que se comete en el habla hispana, con respecto al verbo oir, que muchos suelen decir escuchar, mientras que escuchar y oir no son exactamente lo mismo, ya que claro, escuchar es oir atentamente, y oir simplemente es percibir sónido con el sentido del oido.
Pero bueno, muchos dicen, no se escucha nada, en lugar de decir, no se oye nada.
Aún recuerdo, por citar un ejemplo tipo anecdota, que en el habla inglesa, esta hear (oir), y listen (escuchar), y cuando estudiaba inglés, esa cuestión me prestaba a confundirme.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 22, 2014)

Estoy viendo cada vez más seguido, la aparición de un error casi infantil.
Me refiero a un mal uso de las conjunciones.
El error es reemplazar la “*o*” por “*u*” innecesariamente.
La *u* solo reemplaza a la *o*, cuando la palabra a la que antecede, comienza con *o*.
_No importa si es uno *u* otro._

Del mismo modo, que la *e* reemplaza a la *y*, en el caso de anteceder a una palabra que comience con *i*.
_Tensión *e* intensidad._
En este caso hay una excepción, y es cuando la palabra siguiente comienza con  hie.
_Aluminio y hierro - flores y hierbas._

Espero esto sea útil.


----------



## Ardutronico (Oct 25, 2014)

> potencia


Eso está bien escrito.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 25, 2014)

Ardutronico dijo:


> Eso está bien escrito.



Difícil asunto:

"Eso está bien escrito." es una afirmación. Por lo tanto no requiere respuesta.

Si pretendiste escribir una pregunta... Pués... Está mal escrito: faltan los signos de interrogación.

Si es una pregunta respecto de "potencia" ... depende...

Si es con relación al propio término y su significado... Estaría bien escrito.

Según Wikipedia u otro diccionario:



Potencia: cantidad de trabajo realizado por unidad de tiempo.
Potencia eléctrica: cantidad de energía eléctrica o trabajo que se transporta o que se consume en una determinada unidad de tiempo.
Si quieres utilizarlo como sinónimo para "Amplificador"... Entonces está mal. No se corresponde el concepto.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Oct 26, 2014)

Muy buen post San Cacho, si es posible de cambiarte el San por Aquiles, seria estupendo para aquellos que no quieran superar su estilo de vida a través de la manera de hablar y escribir, estuve tratando de guardar todo el pos y de verdad que me dio un poco de azar al ver tantos errores de ortografías, yo también los tengo, no lo voy a negar, pero me daría vergüenza expresarme mal y que de rematen me digan en mi cara indio ignorante de que país serás,  además es elogioso leer y entender lo que preguntan acertadamente, para poder dar una respuesta adecuada, yo rogaría a todos los participantes que pongan un granito de su parte sin necesidad de ofender,  para que este foro sea de mas calidad. 
Mis saludos y respeto a San Cacho y Fogonazo. Un abrazo de Ángel


----------



## Nepper (Nov 2, 2014)

Huy loco!! estoy renegando con un profesor (tal vez lo mencioné antes) que ya me corrige hasta los artículos que ignoro o sintacticamente puedo obiar... ya me quema la cabeza, no se para que lado tirar... siempre esta todo mal, aunque escriba bien, hay otra forma de expresarlo mejor...

He llegado al punto en que día tras día, leo el parrafo y siempre lo corrijo porque veo algo mal.

¿Para que existen reglas, si cada uno impondrá la suya?.

Ejemplo: se tiene un diagrama de flujos ¿Como se lo cita desde el texto? ¿se coloca "figura 1", "imagen 1", "esquema 1", se lo llama dentro de un parentesis "(figura 1)" o se lo llama desde el texto "como podemos ver en la figura 1"?
¿Existe agun lugar donde eso esté estipulado?

Jerundigo: No tengo idea que es pero me mandé como 3... busque en wiki y no logro entender en que me equivoqué. ¿Por que en un texto informativo no se deben colocar?.

Así como existe una estructura para redactar una carta o un informe periodístico ¿Existe una estructura para presentar un proyecto?...¿Existe una estructura formal para venderle un producto a una empresa?

¿Arial o Times new roman? Una cansa la vista y la otra es para contratos...

Como para colaborar... ¿Tienen alguna página o libro que quieran recomendar que enseñe a redactar teniendo en cuenta "todo" en la lengua española?. Si está orientado al texto técnico o a texto informativo mejor.

¿Existen reglas intachables para los distintos tipos de redacción? Digo, algo así como una norma iso o IEEE para texto (que no sea dibujo técnico)

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> . . . Como para colaborar... _*¿Tienen alguna página*_ o libro que quieran recomendar que enseñe a redactar teniendo en cuenta "todo" en la lengua española?. Si está orientado al texto técnico o a texto informativo mejor.
> 
> Saludos!



Mira esta página, puede ser la solución:

*Solución a ortografía extrema*


----------



## Nepper (Nov 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esta página, puede ser la solución:
> 
> *Solución a ortografía extrema*



lo dice tu firma, "quien piensa distinto "no" es tu enemigo"
Mi profesor te diría que "NO" está mal, si querés resaltar algo tenes que usar comillas ("")

Quiero matarlo pero con la razon... así le duele


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> lo dice tu firma, "quien piensa distinto "no" es tu enemigo"
> Mi profesor te diría que "NO" está mal, si querés resaltar algo tenes que usar comillas ("")



En realidad, aquí en la Argentina, las comillas resaltan *pero de modo irónico*.

Este caso, *no se destaca, sino que se enfatiza*, por lo cual debieran usarse signos de exclamación. “_Quien piensa distinto a ti, ¡no! es tu enemigo_”
Pero para esclarecer ”obscurecer”  un poco e aquí un enlace.
http://castellanoactual.com/las-comillas-y-sus-usos/


----------



## Nepper (Nov 19, 2014)

Mi profesor me respondió en un e-mail



> Cuenta la leyenda que no muchos años atrás, un periodista recién  recibido entró a trabajar a la redacción de un diario muy prestigioso. Como corresponde, le encajaron para leer el manual de estilo del diario.
> 
> 
> El muchacho se leyó el manual, y fue a preguntarle a su jefe por qué el manual de estilo prohibía el uso de gerundios.
> ...





Nepper dijo:


> lo dice tu firma, "quien piensa distinto "no" es tu enemigo"
> Mi profesor te diría que "NO" está mal, si querés resaltar algo tenes que usar comillas ("")
> 
> Quiero matarlo pero con la razon... así le duele


 Evidentemente, yo "no" tenía razón


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 20, 2015)

Así como el originario de Dinamarca es *Danés *(*y no Dinamarqués*)

El habitantes de Los paises Bajos (*Netherlands*)(Holanda son solo 2 "provincias" de los mismos) 

Si fuera correcto el término Holanda, el término *Holandés*, tampoco estaría bién, lo correcto sería *Holés*.

Pero el aceptado, es Nerlandés, aunque yo lo "aceptaría" a regañadientes, ya que vuelve a utilizar el final del nombre(land), que es bién sabido que significa tierra, y entonces usarlo implicaría que el resto de la humanidad no vive en ella.
Me parece mas potable Nerlés, pero como no soy la RAE, allá yo.

Ya que estamos en esto, el de Finlandia es *Finés*, y no *Finlandés*


Obsesiones que uno tiene....


*¿Vió?*

No me vengan con el de *Islandia*.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 21, 2015)

Ese es el problema, la mala traducción, y que el gentilicio (muchas veces) lo solemos tomar de una traducción del Inglés.

PD:
Y ya que estamos...
Es *Brasileño*, no *Brasilero*, puesto que hablamos en Español, y este _"gentilicio"_(Brasilero), es la consecuencia de adaptarlo del Portugués"Brasileiro".

A nadie se le ocurriría decir "Nortero" o "Portorriquero".


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Nepper (Oct 30, 2015)

No voy a contar los detalles, pero alguien, frente a mucha gente me corrigió al "decir" una palábra con acento prosódico.
Esta bien, no soy master en linguística, ni intento serlo, solo busco tener los menores errores posibles, y ser lo más profesional posible. Para ello, hay que hablar bien.

En fin, hay una palabra en el vínculo que les paso, que esta persona me corrigió frente al resto.
Yo la decía de una forma, el de la otra. Pero, como está mal difundida, evidentemente explicado en el vínculo que les pasé, el que la decía bien era esa persona y no yo.
Básicamente es un detalle mínimo, error muy difundido y aceptado, como por ejemplo voltaje y kilaje. Pero yo me pongo en campaña de respetar nuestro idioma...

Los dejo con el vínculo... (Me equivoqué de vínculo , ahora está reparado)
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/carácter-caracteres.189874/?hl=es


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Nepper (Nov 7, 2015)

Ortografía para gente que no usa ortografía...
Por algún lado hay que empezar...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2015)

Para mi está claro:
Carácter: Estado de ánimo. Paco tiene mal carácter.
Caracter: letra. No conozco este caracter


Últimamente observo confusión entre "signo" y "símbolo"..[emoji15] 
Por ejemplo de  la ecuación: C=A-B decir que el "símbolo" de B es menos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Nov 22, 2015)

La palabra "_caracter_" no está registrada en el diccionario. Las definiciones que has dado *son dos de las posibles* de "carácter".


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2015)

Pues yo lo acentúo mal entonces.
En muchas ocasiones es erróneo lo que dábamos por cierto.


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2015)

Yo lo que oigo mucho es a la gente pronunciar "caractér" cuando se refieren a alguno de éstos simbolos.

Salút.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2015)

Así es como lo uso yo:
"Una impresora de 130 caractÉres por segundo"
"Paco y Juan son carÁcteres impompatibles" 

¿Lo veis? En este foro se aprenden cosas


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 9, 2015)

Que alegría haber encontrado este post. Pensé que era el único salame que se molestaba por la mala educación de la generación actual...y la pasada...y la futura...

Quiero aportar mi granito de arena:

Hay: del verbo haber, cuando tenemos una cosa o existe stock de la misma.
Ahí: indicación de lugar o espacio
Ay!: onomatopeya de dolor de alguna especie o tipo

No son definiciones de diccionario, son mías, pero claramente se observa la diferencia, no? Entonces ¿por qué en este país se dicen cosas como "nos vemos hay" o "no ahi más suerte" o "ay que alentar a seguir"?

También se puede escuchar en los canales de Bs.As. a la gente con un nivel socio-cultural e intelectual relativamente alto decir barbaridades como: "si yo haría horas extras, seguro tendría más plata a fin de mes" o también: "si yo aceptaría lo que vos decís, esta discusión no tendría sentido" !!!!!!

haría...quisiste decir hiciera, no?
aceptaría...quisiste decir aceptara, verdad?

El conurbano bonaerense es la fábrica, y la televisión nacional la catapulta. Pero de nada sirve lamentarse, hay que actuar y eso es lo que creo que hace este topic maravillos que hicieron. 
Gracias, gracias, mil veces gracias por mostrarme que no estoy solo en esta cruzada por el idioma!! 

Por un país con menos tinellis, riales y pasión de sábado! 
Hagamos una cruzada por un país con más Les Luthiers, "Fontanarrosas" y "Calois". Se puede ser gracioso sin ser soez y educado sin ser literato.

Un cordial saludo!!!

PD: excelente video de Capusotto. ¡¡Qué tipo inteligente por Dios!! La mayoría cree que su humor es bobo y a lo "Benny Hill", pero está 10 años luz más avanzado. Cada cosa que hace es un chiste y si no te pareció gracioso, es porque no lo entendiste (me pasa todo el tiempo y alguien siempre me lo termina explicando). Que lástima que esté tan mal reconocido.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Dic 11, 2015)

No estaría demás si pusieras los '¿' y '¡' que te faltan, y tendrías un mensaje redondo. ¡Ánimo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2015)

el otro día estaba mirando tv en un canal satelital de un país de América,
pero no se de cual
me quede sorprendido por el léxico .
lo bien que se expresaban los entrevistados,
que en este caso eran unas personas muy pobres,
sus casas las habían perdido por alud ,
comentaban sus carencias y necesidades (*sin exigir ayuda, ni insultando al politico de turno*)
las pocas casas que quedaron eran chozas prácticamente,
era un equivalente a las villas argentinas,pero mas pobres todavía.
comparado lo mal que expresan aquí,(ver el video de capusoto)
esas personas da gusto escucharlas ,


----------



## tiago (Dic 11, 2015)

No os preocupéis tantísimo de cómo se transmite.
Apreciad, mejor, el valor de lo transmitido.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> No os preocupéis tantísimo de cómo se transmite.
> Apreciad, mejor, el valor de lo transmitido.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso (salvando la distancia), suena como *"el fín justifica los medios"*.

El contenido, es importante, *y el modo, también.
*

*El modo, habla del nivel moral, intelectual, y ético del interlocutor.*

Hay una película muy vieja, que muestra la diferencia al respecto.

Un maestro lleva a cierto grupo de alumnos adolescentes marginales, por la calle, y envía a dos a pedir una dirección a los transeuntes.

Luego de varios intentos, fracasan.

Luego envía a otros dos (pero los instruye sin que los demás oigan), y lo logran en el primer intento.

Luego hace que los que lo lograron expliquen al grupo,cual fué la razón de su exito.

Sencillamente, fué el uso de *palabras mágicas.
*
*"Buenos días", "por favor", "muchas gracias",* etc.


----------



## tiago (Dic 26, 2015)

El "valor de lo transmitido" es precisamente eso. Cuando dices Buenos días a alguien no se valora la tilde, si no los buenos deseos.
Por supuesto la ortografía es algo que debemos cultivar y preservar.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2015)

Otro tema.

En un afán de femineizar todo, cierto personaje, ha generalizado el uso de *"todos, y todas".*

La palabra o término "todo", *es absoluta*, no requiere de ningún agregado o aclaración.

Con el mismo razonamiento, los hombres nos haríamos llamar "personos", y no personas, *que es lo que corresponde.*

Otro ejemplo, las maestras serían *docentas*, y las mujeres de moral *intachabla* ***, serían *decentas*.

Los músicos varones, seríamos *instrumentistos*(*violinisto, pianisto, saxofonisto*...)
*
¿Se dan cuenta, lo mal que suena?*


*** Si el termino es femenino...


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 26, 2015)

¿de casualidad no han tenido la desagradable experiencia de discutir con gente que emplea mal los términos, generando malos entendidos? Y lo peor de todo, que no admite culpas.

Yo aún recuerdo un ejemplo de hace bastante, cuando me encargaron comprar filetes de merluza, refiriendosé a merluzas empanizadas de la rotiseria, y cuando llegue al super y vi las bandejas que ponían filetes de merluza, las compre, y de regreso, a comerme todas las broncas

He lidiado a menudo con gente así, es horroroso, no te admite una a lo que respecta lo de generar malos entendidos por expresarse de mala manera. Si tienes dudas pregunta, me dicen. ¿Que dudas?, les respondo, cuando suele haber malos entendidos por parte del emisor al no expresarse como es debido, no se suelen generar dudas.

Y guarda con aquellos que tergiversan todo a su favor, para no admitir que se equivocaron


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2015)

es como el que vende hielo a un esquimal 
por lo general cuando se quedan sin argumentos agreden
no si si es por tontos o por impotencia ,
o por no razonar ,quien sabe
es el gran misterio del universo
hay que acostumbrase como en el ajedrez y estar pensando por adelantado
o al revés,pensar en cuales fueron los pasos para estar donde uno esta
o el otro ,según sea el caso


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 26, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿de casualidad no han tenido la desagradable experiencia de discutir con gente que emplea mal los términos, generando malos entendidos? Y lo peor de todo, que no admite culpas.
> 
> 
> Y guarda con aquellos que tergiversan todo a su favor, para no admitir que se equivocaron




Cuanta sabiduría hay allí.

La idea de conservar las formas al hablar o escribir, persiguen entre otros fines, *el de entendernos.*

Recuerdo, cuando me contrataron para dirigir un coro, y yo dije, aspiraba, al menos, a un rendimiento *decente.*

El que me contrataba, me dijo que aspiraba a más que eso.
Yo le respondí, que con el tiempo que teníamos, era lo más que se podía hacer.

Lugo de realizar la obra, me felicita, y me dice¿No era que no tenías tiempo?, y yo le dije, ¿Que entiendes por *decente*?, y no lo dejé responder.
Describí lo que para mi significaba el término.
En música, es toda la melodía bién, toda la letra bién, y un esbozo aceptable de los matices.
Entonces el me dijo que eso para él era excelente.
Y yo le dije, que excelente hubiera sido, con todos los matices impecables.
Lo que yo había hecho, era *decente*...*Presentable.*


----------



## Nepper (Dic 26, 2015)

Una de las que siempre me opongo rotundamente y casi religiosamente, es a voltaje.
No se si muchos recuerdan, pero hace años inicié un tema referido a voltage. (si, cambié la J por la G a propósito )
Pues, hablando con conocidos les digo "¿Entonces no sería aceptable decir metraje, kilaje, wataje?."
Esta persona me sonríe y me dice "pero claro que es aceptable", y la buscamos y se usaban todas u_u
Hasta está kilometraje.

Pero entonces nos replanteamos, ¿cuando estan bien y cuando mal?.. pues, depende el "mensaje".
Para ello establecimos reglas que nos enseñan en la primaria, no es lo mismo un texto científico, que un artículo periodístico, que un discurso, que una carta, que una poesía.
Tiene sus formatos específicos para transmitir la idea.

Entonces, en un texto científico, es importante la diferenciación entre tensión, diferencia de potencial, volts y fuerza electromotriz. Pero en una carta a mi jefe (un e-mail) solo con mencionar que cayó la tensión en la estación central, alcanza.
En el habla, se podría decir que todo es aceptable mientras no exista un protocolo. Por ejemplo, un abogado en un juicio debe respetar cierto código de lenguaje.
Una reunion de comercio, se establece una secuencia para participar y en un discurso se debe ser formal.
A mucha gente, aunque no les guste y quieran innovar y creerse neoidealistas, esto no es aceptable, ya que el único mensaje que perdura, es el escrito y por lo tanto, debe ser bien escrito.

Todo esto que dije no es más de lo que dijo cacho páginas atras


Cacho dijo:


> [...]
> _[Opinión/Análisis personal on]_
> En este caso pasa al revés. El cambio es escrito y lleva a un cambio oral y cultural después.
> Los SMS y el chat son dos fuentes de cambio lingüístico como no ha habido antes, pero acarrean con ellos un cambio cultural (a mi juicio) nefasto, de desprecio hacia todo lo que "ya existió" y sólo vale lo que se conoció ayer, lo inmediato.
> ...



Entonces, no te preocupes que lo diga mal, preocupate que no lo escriban mal, porque si no, así de mal quedará para el futuro (y además google pensará que está bien).
Lamentablemente, periodicos y medios enteros ya estan haciendo sus desastres....

Pero esto es como un e-mail en cadena... depende de vos, no seguir la cadena , dicho de otra forma, depende de vos no fomentar los errores lingüisticos.

(¿Cuanto de nosotros leyó textos en ingles sin siquiera tener 1 año de estudio en ingles? Aún así entendemos algo. Ahora ¿cuanto de ustedes con esa misma capacidad leyó un chat en ingles?.. no se entiende nada... son lestras sueltas ... <<hl wr frm?>> hello, where are you from?)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)

Lo mas común es que se enojen cuando se les modera un mensaje de 40 renglones sin una coma , dónde uno tiene que ir adivinando el sentido y puntuando mentalmente . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2019)

*_________________OLA JENTE Q M KIERO ASER 1 APLIFICADOR KON FUENTE Q SONE VIEN POLENTA*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Para los que no usan comas ni acentos, a partir de *15:10*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2019)

*Ja, ja , ja *      

*Si eres de los que escribe "jajaja" en WhatsApp, la RAE tiene algo que decirte*

Jajajaja, jejejeje, hahahaha, hehehehe... Si alguna vez has escrito estas expresiones como sinónimo de risa en un mensaje en la aplicación WhatsApp, no lo estás haciendo bien. 

La Real Academia Española (RAE) ha respondido a una duda del usuario El venado vengador (@venado_vengador), que preguntaba si era correcto utilizar hahaha como risa. La respuesta no deja lugar a dudas: seguro que llevas toda la vida riéndote mal.

“En español, la reproducción de la risa es “ja, ja, ja”, separando los elementos repetidos con comas. Cada “ja” de la risa es tónico, por lo que no es adecuado escribirlos como una palabra llana”, ha contestado la RAE desde su perfil en la red social Twitter. 


La utilización de la letra h en hahaha en lugar de la letra j en jajaja tampoco es adecuada en español, ya que esa es la risa que utilizan los hablantes de inglés. “La forma “ha” corresponde al inglés”, ha señalado.

*Fuente*


----------

